# Midnight: A Lost Faith's Shadow. Book 1, The Awakening. Chapter 4, Pursuit



## Hrothgar (Dec 5, 2006)

*Arc of Zimra, Day 17 LA 99*

Just as the Heroes entered Baden’s Bluff under the cover of night, they depart the Shadow-haunted city.  Led through the dark alleys and sewers of Baden’s Bluff by the insurgents Murdoch Baden and Ensin and the Fell-Whore Jodya, the Heroes finally find themselves on the Worm Docks once again.  Two small skiffs are drawn up near the net-covered wharves, the stink of rotten fish heavy in the warm air.  Murdoch crouches in the darkness, his voice low.  Those of the insurgency must stay behind to see how deep the dealings of the traitor Ibor go.  Brunhild and Rowan are now both reluctant to leave the Bluff, worrying too much that their own grip on their resistance cells may become corrupted.   Murdoch spits.  We spend to much time worrying about our own arses than fully committing to the war against Shadow.

Ensin speaks softly in the warm night air.  Word has reached us not more than a few hours ago that Ibor was spotted in Elswier, a black smudge on Erenland.  Elswier is located down river of the River El and its stink from oxen and pig butchering and tanning reeks for miles around.  It makes sense Ibor would head there:  Very few orc patrols.  Still, I’ve been to that hole.  It is a den of cutthroats and Shadow spies.  Tread carefully.  Make for the Erelander tanner, Ellard, but do not call attention to yourselves.  Or Ellard.  Ellard is our contact in Elswier and may have information for you.

Murdoch stands.  You must be off swiftly before the sun rises.  Follow the rocky shoreline eastward until you reach the River El.  Follow the river upstream.  You should reach Elswier in a few hours.  The sails on the skiffs are painted black and may turn unwanted eyes.   Murdoch and Ensin clasp the hands and forearms of each of the Heroes.  Travel safe.  May your quest be fulfilled.  And return to us someday so that we may draw swords against the Shadow once again.   Jodya steps forward, her face in anguish, her eyes wistfully drifting over Herger and Starhl.  Aye, Northmen.  Return to the Bluff and may it be a better time than it is now.

Climbing into the skiffs, the Heroes depart.  The insurgents do not wait on the Worm Docks but drift into the shadows and disappear.

The eyes of Valurel are a boon in the night, the Snow Elf in front of the leading skiff.  Skirting shallows and hidden rocks, the skiffs quickly turn out of sight of Baden’s Bluff before turning south and heading upstream of the River El.  The light slowly breaks through gray clouds, revealing a wide river valley that is reedy marshland near the river with low surrounding hills covered in emerald green beech and oak.  Silent stone ruins stand amongst the trees, hiding like some shameful memory of a better time.  Where the trees break, green swards stretch wide with long, succulent grasses.  These pasturelands are dotted with stones, sheep, and goats.  At times, bearded, ragged looking men walk among their livestock, eyeing the traveling Heroes with suspicion and malice.

By midmorning, Elsweir swings into view.  Dilapidated mills with blackened waterwheels slowly creek and moan.  Homes are nothing more than a ramshackle collection of stone and mortar hovels, many fallen into disrepair.  Greasy mud covers the streets and walkways.  The small town itself emits a horrible smell; above, crows cry in anticipation for the offal disposed by the butchers outside of town.  Turning the skiffs to shore, the Heroes prepare to disembark…

OOC: I will rule at this point nobody sees the Heroes in case the party wishes to land the skiffs outside of the view of town.  Also, I assume everyone has any weapons hidden.


----------



## maddmic (Dec 5, 2006)

Herger nods at the words of the insurgents.  He then looks at Murdoch and Ensin.  "It is my duty to see Aislinn to safety among the elves.  I am grateful for everything you have done and ashamed for my inability to prevent the girls abduction.  Rest assured that I will not stop until Aislinn is safely in the hands of our allies.  Many thanks to you both for trusting us enough to hear us and help us."  He shakes hands with both of them and then turns to Jodya.  

He smiles at her words and replies.  "Thank you for your kind words.  I will do my best to return with good news once we complete our mission."  He then boards his skiff and looks out to sea, knowing that the task ahead of them shall be harder than anything that they have done to date.  

________________________________________________________________________


Herger wrinkles his nose as they approach the town.  The words of Ensin still in his mind.  _'Tread carefully. Make for the Erelander tanner, Ellard, but do not call attention to yourselves.'_  This is very hard for him to do.  So he looks at Valurel and then speaks.  "Perhaps it would be best if Valurel and I stay here.  If we are not to call attention to ourselves, it would be a bit difficult for at least I to not do that.  What do you all think?"

OOC:
I vote for landing out of sight as well as having weapons hidden.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 7, 2006)

Once out in the open again and at the first sign of daylight, Valurel pulls up his tattered hood, pulling it low over his brow.  He has no intention of getting the attention of any locals that may start spreading news of an Erunsil in the heartland.  As the group draws nearer to town, he makes sure his bow and arrows are hidden beneath his ragged cloak.  His other weapons are not as easy to hide but he keeps his hands concealed inside the folds of his clothing whenever locals are within sight.

His happiness at being out in the open again and away from the city is quickly replaced by disgust.  The smells emitted by the town of Elsweir are offensive to say the least.  His nose wrinkles in protest as the boats are pulled onto the shore.

"I would be happy to wait outside of town with you, Herger, but I don't want to be far away if trouble ensues.  I am not fond of the idea of us splitting up.  Doing so tends to lead to difficulties," he says, waiting to see what everyone else thinks.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 7, 2006)

"I, too, dread a split of our band. Valurel speaks with wisdom. Divided we will fail. Our greatest strength is our commitment, both to each other and Aislinn." Her eyes are filled with emotion as she goes between each of the group, kissing each of them on the cheek. "Know that I would die before I would see any of you fall into the Shadow's clutches again. We almost lost you on those crosses," she says, looking to Herger and Stahrl, "and that is a loss I fear this company could not bear."

Making sure her dagger is well concealed by her thick apron, she stands on the edge of the ship's deck, peering into the darkness. Her nose wrinkled, she sneezes once softly. "Well, they won't be able to track us with hounds."


----------



## Krug (Dec 10, 2006)

"We must stay together," says Starhl grimly. There is a blank, vengeful look in his eyes.


----------



## Hrothgar (Dec 10, 2006)

Pulling the skiffs up amongst some bushes overhanging the River El, the Heroes disembark into the oak forest north of Elswier.  Getting lost in the forest is impossible; the stench arising from Elswier only grows as the Heroes approach the dingy town.  The forest is not the verdant green seen further downstream, the poisons emanating from the town have stunted the forest: the leaves are dark and small, the trees twisted and split, the branches reaching toward the sky like skeletal arms begging for rains to wash away the taint of Elswier.  The midmorning sky above is gray and sullen, promising more gloom than rain today.  Striking a small clay path, the Heroes travel toward the source of the stench.

Breaking through a stand of trees, the greasy mud streets of Elswier cut across the Heroes path.  Dingy hovels sit on the town's outskirts, the smithies, butcher blocks, and tanneries near the center of town.  Smoke rises lazily into the sky from several of these buildings as hammers ring on anvils and animals squeal in pens south of town.  To the Heroes right (north), the River El breaks through the trees and passes under several wooden docks stretching out from Elswier's shore.  Several shallow trenches have been cut in the clay soil, running from Elswier down to the River El, channeling a noxious mix of tanning poisons, offal, and human waste into the river.

The men and women of Elswier trudge through the streets dully, their dark, sinister faces haggard and drawn, their clothing mud-smeared and torn.  However, just as Ensin insisted, the town is surprisingly free of orc patrols.  Obviously, even orcs can do without the stench of Elswier.

Where in Elswier is the tanner Ellard?  And more importantly, which of the residents in Elswier are agents of Shadow or desperate enough to call the Shadow's attention to themselves to expose the Heroes?


----------



## maddmic (Dec 11, 2006)

Herger nods to the others and joins them as the creep into the village.  He does his best to take things slow and quiet.  His best at least for an 8 foot tall Dorn.  He tries to lower himself to look as though he's a bit shorter, although it would appear that most of the inhabitants have other things on their mind.  He begins to scan the buildings for any sign of a tannery.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Dec 14, 2006)

Lodric grabs some handfuls of mud and smears some upon his clothing.  I know you do not wish to split up, especially with our history of it leading to trouble, but perhaps I can quickly scout about.  If I cannot figure out which tanner is Ellard and have to ask a question or two to find out, one ordinary man might be a bit less memorable than the lot of us.


----------



## Krug (Dec 14, 2006)

Starhl nods to Lodric's suggestion. "Go then." The barbarian has no love for large communities, and believes that even if it seems safe, there would be someone within the town who would betray them.


----------



## Hrothgar (Dec 14, 2006)

Stretching to his full height, Herger can make out several buildings with low roofed shelters built on their sides.  Under these shelters sit vats reeking with tannic acid and lime-soaked hides stretching on wooden racks.  At Starhl's encouragement, Lodric slips from the trees, moving through the gloomy town.  The narrow, greasy mud tracks are lined with refuse and offal.  Many of the residents pay little attention to the newcomer, but several stop their activities, looking at the stranger with suspicion, some with malice.

Passing nearest the buildings pointed out by Herger, Lodric eyes the inhabitants.  One or two men, occassionally a woman, work in the shelters near the tanning sheds, their hands red and peeling from working with caustic lime and acid.  Lodric stops a passerby.  Ellard the tanner?  The man does not even look up, but simply points down the street as he passes by.  Following the simple directions, Lodric walks amongst the stretched hides in a small tanyard.  Stepping out from the building is a tall Erenlander, his brown hair cut short, a long blunt scraping knife in his hand.  Blast!  I've work to do!  What in blazes do you want?


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 14, 2006)

Waiting for Lodric's return, Kaela ducks into the protection of an alley with Herger and the others, hoping to avoid prying eyes until the path to Ellard is found.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Dec 15, 2006)

Lodric takes a quick glance about to see who else might be listening.  Sorry, I'm looking for Ellard the tanner.  Someone named Murdoch back in Baden's Bluff thought he might be worth looking up.  Are you Ellard, or know where I can find him?


----------



## Hrothgar (Dec 15, 2006)

The Erenlander wipes his knife on his dirty, hide apron.  Aye.  I'm Ellard.  Can't say I know anyone named Murdoch, though.  Ellard looks up and scowls.    What's so special about me he sent ya' from the Bluff?



Lurking in the shadows of a muddy alley between a moss-eaten building and the twisted, oak forest, the remaining Heroes wait for Ellard.  The warm day only seems to add to the stink of the place.  From the other side of the building, a bearded, ham-fisted Erelander pushes a makeshift wheelbarrow through the mud.  Cursing as he unloads a toxic mix blacksmith oils, metal, and water, he backs up several feet and urinates at the forest's edge.  Pulling up his greasy pants, he squints through bushy brows at Herger, the Giant's tall form nearly touching the eaves of the nearby building.  Well, well!  the Erenlander growls.  You be on private property, drifters!  Whatcha' got for me that I don't bring the entire town down on yurs stinkin', thievin' hides?!


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 15, 2006)

Kaela smiles softly at the newcomer. "We're just here to make friends." A wave of the fingers is all it takes to concentrate the enchantment that should change his attitude if it takes...

ooc: Charm.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 17, 2006)

Valurel drops into a defensive crouch at the sight of the somewhat hostile local, ready to spring if the man should indeed begin crying out to alert the town to their presence here.  He remains silent as he waits to see if whatever Kaela has up her sleeve actually works.


----------



## Hrothgar (Dec 18, 2006)

The grizzled Erenlander's gaze is drawn to Kaela as she speaks, her manipulation of Aryth's arcane fields subtle and seductive.  Ha!  We don't let our women speak out of turn-   The man shakes his filthy head and staggers slightly as if drunk as he tries to focus on Kaela once again.  Woman, your voice is as luring as your fine, small figure.  Who are you?  Now that you are on my mind, I cannot shake your vision from my sight.  The bearded Erenlander smiles foolishly, his teeth pocked with black pits, his gums swollen and rotting.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 21, 2006)

Kaela shrinks back, obviously suprised by the result of the spell. Her eyes dart to Valurel and Herger, nervous and frightened. "Erm... well I..."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 22, 2006)

While the filthy human seems totally focused on Kaela, Valurel moves cautiously around behind him.  Once in position, he sends a blow at the base of the man's skull in an attempt to knock him senseless.  He hopes one hit will be enough as he doesn't want the man crying out if he remains concious.

OOC:  Punch to the back of the guys head, not using his claws.  +7 to hit and whatever damage for an unarmed attack is (1d3+3 for Valurel I believe).  If the blow doesn't render the man unconcious, Valurel will attempt to slip his hand over the man's mouth to keep him from crying out and will club him again.  Should be all subdual damage I believe.


----------



## Krug (Dec 22, 2006)

Starhl waits to see what happens after Valurel's attack. If the man is not unconscious Starhl will grab him and grapple him down, placing his hand over the man's mouth.


----------



## Hrothgar (Dec 22, 2006)

The eyes of the filthy Erenlander run appraisingly up and down Kaela's slim form.  The man starts to walk nearer the Heroes, his grin foolish and smitten.  What's wrong, little one?  Cat got yur purty little tongue?  Not more than ten feet from Kaela the man motions to her, ignoring the imposing hulks of Herger and Starhl.  Something ya' need in town?  I can get most things.  By the Shadow, I'd do anything for y-  WHAP!  The Ghost materializes out of the shadows behind the Erenlander and lands a vicious blow to the back of his head.  The Erenlander crumples into the mud near the side of the old building the Heroes stand next to.  A low moan escapes his mud-choked mouth.


OOC: OK, that was a good roll.  Not that the Erenlander had great AC, but Valurel just crushed him with some good damage.

Since Thornir has not posted in awhile, let's assume Lodric has not returned from his mission for some time.  It is only a matter of time before someone comes looking for the downed Erenlander.  Anyone else want to volunteer to find Ellard?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 29, 2006)

Valurel stands over the fallen Erenlander, letting his adrenaline slow and trying to hold back his animal instincts.  Moments later, once again under control, he says, "I'm sorry, Kaela.  The longer he was smitten with you the easier it would become for him to remember your appearance or cause a disturbance to bring the rest of this town down on us.  That would be trouble we don't need.  As it is, we should finish our business here quickly.  Lodric should be back by now.  I'm going to go find him.  And this Ellard if possible.  Herger and Starhl, make sure that one doesn't wake up and cry out.  I'll be back soon."

He then pulls up the ragged hood of his cloak, concealing his elven features as best he can.  He keeps his hands inside the sleeves of his cloak or balled into fists to hide his feral nature.  That done, he sets off in the direction that Lodric went, toward the tanneries.  He follows Lodric's tracks as best he can while keeping to the shadows and making himself inconspicuous.

OOC:
Move Silently +9, Hide +9, Spot +9 and Listen +10 as needed.  Survival +8 to track Lodric's path.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Dec 29, 2006)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> The Erenlander wipes his knife on his dirty, hide apron.  Aye.  I'm Ellard.  Can't say I know anyone named Murdoch, though.  Ellard looks up and scowls.    What's so special about me he sent ya' from the Bluff?



Well, I'm looking for something pretty special.  I heard it might have ended up down here in Elswier.  My friend told me that you have a pretty good ear for things going on around here and might be able to help me find what I'm looking for.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 1, 2007)

Herger watches as the elf disappears into the city.  He then looks down at the unconcious Erenlander.  Grumbling incoherently, he looks at Starhl and Kaela.  

"I know I had originally been for splitting up, but now I'm beginning to think differently.  If we have not heard from Valurel, or Lodric in a bit, then I say we press into the town.  Afterall, there is not supposed to be any orc presence here yet."


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 1, 2007)

Shaken by the violent assault on the stranger, Kaela nods in agreeance with the feral elf. "You did what you could and saved us more trouble," she mused. "No need to apologize. Be safe, my friend."

The youth turns to hear Herger's advice. "As you wish. Remember that a lack of orcs brings forth other dark desires to the fore in minds of men. We should best be on our guard. Let's give them a quarter of an hour before following."


----------



## Hrothgar (Jan 3, 2007)

Valurel stalks through the muddy streets of Elswier, his cloak drawn tightly around him.  Even the dull-witted folks of Elswier can see there is something different about this stranger with his fluid motions and hunter-like stance.  Many stop what they are doing to watch the Ghost past, wondering what features are concealed under the drawn hood.  Others squint and scowl at his approach, feeling his presence cannot be anything good.

Valurel's sharp eyes make out Lodric in conversation with an irritated, stubble-headed, tall Erenlander amongst lime-soaked hides.  Glancing about, Valurel slinks up next to Lodric.

Ellard glowers at Lodric, but speaks with control.  Aye.  I keep my eye on this town.  Turning in traitors to the Shadow keeps the local legate off my back.  Ellard smiles fiercely, his eyes wide and somewhat feverish.  The Erenlander then notices Valurel standing next to Lodric.  The Erenlander frowns.  So, what are ya' lookin' for in this urine-hole, anyhow?


At the other end of town, the Erenlander moans groggily in the mud at Kaela's feet.  Peering around the building, the Heroes surmise the town does not seem to notice the missing Erenlander.  People shamble about dazedly, but there is no sign of Lodric or Valurel.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jan 5, 2007)

There's actually a Legate assigned to this place?  I thought the stench around here came from the tanneries and the crap flowing through the streets, but maybe I was mistaken.  

I'm looking for a tool.  It's said it is spirit-touched.  Two men travelling together had it last I saw and I heard they might be heading here. 

ooc: Sense motive (+6, +12 vs. Shadow) on Ellard.  I (Thornir, not Lodric) am not getting a good feeling here: I'm concerned that Ibor may have already contacted Ellard.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 5, 2007)

As Lodric speaks to Ellard, Valurel hangs back, content to let his companion do the talking.  He is mostly just happy to have found that Lodric hasn't run into any trouble...at least not yet.  Ellard's comment about turning in traitors makes the hairs on the back of his neck stand on end and he growls softly from within the folds of his hood.  He remains tense, ready to spring on Ellard or any other threat that presents itself.


----------



## Krug (Jan 6, 2007)

Starhl hangs back, waiting for the rest to settle the matters. He looks about, wary of enemies.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jan 6, 2007)

Lodric pauses, summing up the tall Erenlander.  If anything, the Erenlander seems to be hiding little, although his scathing nature is more bark than bite.  From the depths of his hood, Valurel scowls at the Erenlander, his low growl showing his displeasure.  Ellard smiles at Lodric widely, but frowns at Valurel, his gae unable to pierce the shadowed depths of the elf's drawn hood.  Ellard's eyes return to Lodric.  No, no legates in Elswier.  Heh.  They obviously don't like the fresh country air.   Ellard laughs at his own joke.  You must be workin' for legates on the bluff, eh?  Yeah, I might know what you're talkin' 'bout.  Still, it wasn't just one man.  Two men, I would say, and three other figures wearing heavy cloaks like your friend here.   Ellard nods at Valurel.  They also carried a smaller figure, but I couldn't see much in the dark.  Didn't get a good look at 'em.  They came up the River El on a large raft with horses and disembarked.  One of the men came into town and traded for some jerked meat, I think.  They left immediately on horseback paralleling the River El south.   Ellard shrugs.  Not soon after a lone orc came through town.  Tracker, I'd say.  Dangerous orc, by the looks of 'em.  Tall.  Rangy.  Intelligent.  Ellard shakes his head, visibly disturbed.  Still, I'm more than happy to help the legates in the Bluff.  Send word to 'em of my cooperation.  I don't want any trouble.  Ellard gives a wry smile.  anything, else?


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jan 12, 2007)

Don't worry, we won't cause you trouble.  Well, as long as we don't stay anyway.  Trouble seems to find us too often, but I guess if it didn't it would probably mean I'm dead and I'd rather be alive and in trouble.  Thanks for the info.  When I get back to the Bluff, I'll make sure to mention your help.

If Ellard says nothing else Lodric will nod to Valurel and start to make his way back to where he left the rest of the party.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 12, 2007)

Valurel returns Lodric's nod almost imperceptibly and turns to follow his companion back to the rest of the group, hoping that they haven't found any other trouble while he and Lodric were away.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jan 13, 2007)

Ellard nods, throws an oiled rag over his shoulder, and goes back to curing hides.  Glancing back at the Erenlander, Ellard does not even look up at the two retreating Heroes, his every effort focused on the task of tanning hides.

Lodric and Valurel wind their way through the greasy streets of the small town.  Passing down an alley, the pair slip into the woods to emerger behind the dilapidated, moss-covered building at the forest's edge.  Herger, Starhl, and Kaela look relieved when Valurel and Lodric emerge from the forest.  At their feet lies a moaning Erenlander, his face stuck in the soft earth.

Quickly Lodric relays the information from Ellard.  If the tanner is to be trusted, Ibor, Fallax, Aislinn, and the Elves followed the River El southward.  Will the Heroes follow?  If so, what is the fastest way?  On foot?  By river?  No horses were visible in town, and the price of bartering for horses would be astronomical.  Stealing horses would bring unwanted attention assuredly.  And what of the orc that pursues Aislinn between the Heroes and Aislinn's captors?  What decisions will the Heroes make?


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 14, 2007)

Kaela voices her concern early. "If Ellard is to be trusted..." She pauses, thinking for a moment. "Why would he reveal such information to you so freely, without any knowledge of your quest or nature? Perhaps the speak of legates was a ruse to cover for onlookers who might hear. But perhaps it was deliberate misinformation to lead the servants of a legate astray!"

She sighs. "I don't like being in this situation. Who should we trust? Do we follow blindly?"

"Did you feel he should be trusted, Lodric? Valurel?"


----------



## maddmic (Jan 15, 2007)

Herger nods.  "That is my concern too.  It is difficult for us to show our true intentions to those whom we do not know.  Therefore, I would also think that it would be difficult for Ellard to give correct information to us when he believes that we are in league with the agents of darkness."

Pondering for a bit, the giant continues.  "Was Ellard made aware of whom sent us?  We were to let him know that we were from Baden's Bluff and who sent us.  Perhaps if you dropped a name and he did not acknowledge that, then he could be protecting himself or them.  Maybe we could approach him again and use the name of Jodya?  She is already dead, so there wouldn't be any ramifications for her.  It would also most certainly indicate to him which side we are on if he knows her, since there aren't too many fell fighting the good fight."

He then turns to face south.  "We could also find out who traded the meat with them and how much.  Perhaps that would give us an idea of how far they are planning on going?"  Pausing again, he turns back to the others.  "Or do we take Ellard for his word and set off?  Kaela speaks the truth.  You two were the ones who were talking to Ellard.  There are no others who can decipher what he said, nor how he said it.  If you trust his words, then we should not waste any more time."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 18, 2007)

Valurel nods at Kaela's words.  "You are wise not to trust one such as Ellard," he says to her.  "However, regarding the orc tracker that Ellard mentioned, I believe he was speaking truth.  He seemed very unnerved when he spoke of him.  I have some skill in tracking his kind.  If he follows Aislinn, I might be able to track him, which could lead us to her."  Valurel falls silent, waiting for the others to either agree or disagree with this course of action.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jan 20, 2007)

"Trusted?  I don't know if I would go that far, but I have no good reason to think he was deceiving us.  I agree with Valurel that the information about the tracker also rings true.  We could try and follow up with what he told us, but we do not know if anyone else is this town is anymore trustworthy.  

If Ellard speaks the truth, Fallax and Ibor will be getting further away with Aislinn while we take the time to find out the truth.  They have horses and a headstart already.  If we have been deceived, then we have little way of knowing where to go next while they get further away.  I say we go South and hope for the best.


----------



## Krug (Jan 21, 2007)

"Aye. South I say as well," says Starhl, not bothering to explain his decision.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jan 22, 2007)

Choices are difficult in the age under Shadow.  Choices between life and death are even more so.  The Heroes have chosen to head south, following Aislinn and her kidnappers as well as the orc tracker.  The way south leads to the plains of Erenland, a vast expanse where Aislinn's kidnappers on horseback will make outstanding time.  The Heroes have little chance of catching them on foot, but they might overtake the orc tracker.  However, the River El also stretches south, its source in south of the Pelluria.  Travel on the water, with the proper craft, could save the Heroes possibly a day of travel.  Peering toward the River El, Elswier's docks are ramshackle and rotted.  Small fishing boats and river skiffs are tied haphazardly around the docks, their maintainence obviously of little concern.

One water craft is an obvious exception.  About the size of a wide canoe, its make is obviously Gnomish.  However, its exterior has seen better times.  Held together by stained and frayed rope, the small craft drifts amongst a collection of animal bladders and gourds to prevent jostling with other crafts at dock.  On the deck, readying his craft for sail is a Gnome dressed in a loose fitting white and yellow shirt and red pants.

While the craft may not be big enough to carry all the Heroes, but with its sail, it could tow another small skiff.

By foot or by boat.  That is the Heroes decision.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 22, 2007)

Herger had nodded when the suggestion to go south was made.  He was glad as he didn't much care to make decisions.  

Once they were at the docks and he took in the sight, he exhaled.  He hadn't wanted to go back on the water, but he knew it was their best chance to regain the lost ground.  The problem now was the lack of a craft that looked sturdy enough to provide them a means south.  He then saw the small figure in the bright clothes.  _'That thing might work.  It sure looks better than the others.  Perhaps we could just toss the little guy aside and get on our way?....._ 

Herger then looked to the others.  "Well, I guess our choice is pretty obvious.  How do we approach the guy though?  Do we have anything to trade for the boat?"


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 23, 2007)

Kaela leans in close to Herger as they survey the docks. His size and friendship was as much of a comfort as anything she had ever experienced. Peeking out from behind him at the gnome, she shrugs. "There is little we could offer in payment. Should we speak to him? Perhaps he plans to travel south anyhow," she says hopefully.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jan 24, 2007)

Lodric lets out a small sigh.  Well, if we want to have any chance of getting Aislinn back, we need to make better time than by walking.  I suppose we need to speak with the gnome and see if somehow we can convince him to carry us south.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 29, 2007)

Herger nods at Kaela and then at Lodric.  "Perhaps he is going south.  Or maybe he can be persuaded....."  With that, the giant moves to the docks.  

Trying to not cause too much of a scene, he approaches the gnome who is busy readying his craft.  "Ho there my good gnome.  Getting ready to sail are you?"  Pausing only for the quickest of replies, Herger continues.   "I don't suppose you might be heading south then would you?"

Herger waits for the gnome to answer him, while trying to look as unimposing as possible.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 29, 2007)

Kaela stands slightly behind, a friendly smile ready for the gnome of he seems to be responsive.


----------



## Bihlbo (Jan 30, 2007)

*"the gnome"*

The gnome before you moves quickly across the top of his boat, securing the rigging and making adjustments to the ropes tied all around the craft, clearly very focused on his task.  Distractedly he mumbles, "Why yes, I did come.." 

"Er, scuze me folks, yes I am coming from the south.  I have me some sacks and salted meats from down there ya might have interest in seein'."

He finally draws his attention away from the skiff and takes a look at the giant standing before him.  His face flashes a look of shock at the size of the man on the muddy shore, broken almost instantly by a wide, friendly smile of gleaming bright gray teeth.  As he straightens his quick words drip with honey and respect, "I know what you were thinkin when you saw me, dear friend, but I've no interest in hiring any hands today, as I've just come back from trading here and am about to push off back to the 'Bluff.  I hear they're just about to straighten out the mess there and I'm expected.  So, maybe next time I'm in your lovely town you can earn your salt, eh?"

_OOC: _He's making a Diplomacy check to seem as agreeable as possible, hoping that the lack of opportunity he'd just offered the giant won't cause a furious response, even though he's a much smaller opponent.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 30, 2007)

Herger listens to the gnome and hears what he has to say.  _'The little guy talks fast._  A smile creeps across the giants face and he chuckles.  "My good.....gnome.  We do not seek employment.  We are looking for a means to travel south from this place."  Herger had hoped that things would not come to this, but it was clear that the gnome had his own tasks to be concerned with.  

Deciding against threatening the small guy, he tries another approach.  "Let me put it to you this way.  What would it cost us for the use of your boat?  We have a pressing matter at hand and need to be on our way."


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 31, 2007)

Kaela leans over to where Valurel stands in that state of nervous energy he always seems to display when around strangers. "I like him," she whispers.

"Can I come on your boat?" She blurts out the request, suddenly sounding her age for the first time in weeks. Her smile is the genuine grin of a curious teen.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 1, 2007)

Valurel nods at Kaela's words and relaxes his defensive stance slightly, turning his attention to the surrounding area and letting the others deal with the gnome directly.  Keeping his hood pulled low over his face to hide his elven features, he scans the area for danger using both sight and smell...the stench that always followed orcs wherever they went was strong and familiar to him.


----------



## Hrothgar (Feb 1, 2007)

Valurel's mind shifts quickly from one thought to the next, constantly taking in the Elf's surroundings.  A hunter from birth, the Elf senses were honed by constant warfare with the Shadow in the North.  This day, his senses would not fail him.  From the north, down river and the direction the Heroes just came, the creak and splash of a water vessel is just faintly audible to the Elf's senstive ears.  Whatever is making the noise is obscured by the trees lining the bends in the River El.  Horribly, it is not the faint scent of orc that drifts to Valurel's nose, but a smell of decay...and blood.  Valurel is struck that no voices have reached his ears.  Nothing besides the ponderous vessel moving on the water.  It is only a matter of a few minutes before the vessel slides into view of the Heroes...

OOC: Bihlbo, you're up.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 2, 2007)

Now on full alert, Valurel steps forward to stand directly in front of the gnome.  "We need to leave...now!" the elf hisses.  "We have no further time for discussion.  Something approaches on the river, slowly but it will be here soon.  Smells of death and fouler things."  Valurel throws his head back, catching the scent of the approaching boat again.  "We're about out of time!  Need to go NOW!" he growls.


----------



## Bihlbo (Feb 2, 2007)

"South?  Oh, south will not do, no," says the gnome, shaking his head and showing concern for the giant.  "Sorry for the misunderstanding friend, but I'm afraid I just came from there, and it would be a dire _inconvenience_ for me to upset my travel plans."

As the gnome hears the young girl's exclamation a warm smile spreads across his face.  As a contrast to the smile before, this one is soft and puts color in his cheeks.  "Oh dear, now you're makin an old raft trader's heart mealt.  My boy I'll tell you what," turning his head back to the giant, "For a small showing of your generosity on top of my normally very small fee I can take you and the girl back south, but only as far as Hillbird's docks.  That should get..."

As one of the travellers approaches the pier and throws back his hood, the gnome's face clearly shows his amazement at seeing such a daring move for what could only be an elf, deep in the Erenland.  "Oh what've I gotten myself into this time?" he mutters to himself.

"Hey listen, I don't want no trouble, I'm just an honest trader I am!"  His protest and shock is suddenly interrupted as his dimeanor changes, "Oh, but I think we could work out something - yes, I think I could be inclined to help a group of stout explorers!  Only a small extra fee of course, but I'm sure a band such as yourselves has _means_, eh?"

The gnome quickly looks around his skiff at the other rafts tied to the piers and appears to see what he'd been looking for.  All smiles, he turns his attention back to the giant and says, "Gentle friend, if you don't mind, this raft just to the side here is also mine, and it should hold you all much more safely than my small skiff alone.  Just tie its line to this cleat here as I help your young friend aboard my boat - she does seem to be quite fond of it."

OOC: Yup, "it's also mine" is a Bluff check, +11.

The gnome begins again to move furiously, securing portions of the boat as he looks up and downstream to see if he can spy the danger allerted to by the elf.  After only a moment he smiles and gestures to the young girl to come aboard.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 2, 2007)

OOC:
I'll let Hrothgar rule the bluff, but I don't think it's necessary with the giant.  He's not going to let Kaela be alone with anybody he doesn't trust.  Mostly due to what happened with Aislinn.

IC:

Herger nods.  "If my friend says something is on it's way, then we would be well advised to listen to him.  I agree to move to the other raft, but my scout friend will be accompanying the girl.  We will work out payment later, but rest assured that we will try our best to compensate you.  Once again though, if the scout says something bad is coming, you don't want to run across it.  And it just so happens that it is coming from the north I believe.  So, if we could be on our way then?"  He motions for the gnome to get underway.  

OOC:
When referring to the scout, he motions to the elf.  He then boards the other raft once it's clear that at least Valurel is going with Kaela.


----------



## Bihlbo (Feb 3, 2007)

"Yes yes, just hurry up with that line, will you?  Oh gibbertiff, I'll get it myself."  The gnome scoots over to the stern of his craft and resecures the line to the cleat, to ensure both crafts will be able to travel together.  As the scout boards the skiff the gnome moves up close and with a harsh whisper says, "Listen, keep you and the girl to the bow - that's the _front_ right _there_," pointing to the tapered end of the boat, "and I'll get this thing moving as fast as I can.  But if it's orcs we're running from, so help me you'll be serpent snacks before I let you sully my good name!"

In a furious motion, the gnome pulls quickly on the craft's ropes, unfurling a faint yellow sail.  As soon as the raft is full, he swings the boom against the wind and begins to steer the craft away from shore.

OOC: The Bluff check was meant for his claim of ownership of the raft, not having to do with any of the characters.  I edited the post to clear that up.  What does the raft look like?  Mardo makes a Use Rope check for securing the raft to the skiff: +5


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 3, 2007)

Valurel waits until Kaela has moved to the front of the boat before answering the gnome.  "I'm not so fearful of orcs, little one," Valurel hisses, "trust that what is coming is far more foul."  Without another word, Valurel makes his way to the front of the boat with Kaela, standing protectively close to her.  Rather than looking forward, he trains his sharp eyes on the river behind them.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 3, 2007)

Kaela's smile disappears once Valurel's warning rings out. She has come to trust his sharp senses and even his slightly paranoid nature.

"Thank you," she says to the gnome, appreciation evident in her voice. She lets Herger and Valurel lead her, her eyes darting back and forth in the direction of the threat. The faint power of mystical energies was already filling her slight form as her fear started to rise.


----------



## Hrothgar (Feb 4, 2007)

OOC: Bihlbo, sorry I forgot your Diplomacy roll earlier, but I did not miss the Bluff check this time!  As for skill interactions between players, like Diplomacy or Bluff, I'd rather not roll those.  I guess I feel that some players could feel that their characters can be manipulated by other players.  We have a good group of players, and if you maintained the skiff was truly yours and the player suspected it was not, I'd feel more comfortable with the players having their characters react as they see fit.  I see why you had Mardo maintain that the other skiff was his, though.  If we did have a LG character who refused to follow Mardo because she thought the skiff was not Mardo's, well, tough luck for them.  

BTW, anyone seen Krug or Thornir?  I'll assume both Starhl and Lodric jump into the skiff with Herger.

Following Valurel's and Kaela's lead, Starhl and Lodric jump into the second skiff as the nimble gnome ties the two craft together.  With Herger's great weight, the second craft sinks dangerously low in the water.  Herger's eyes grow wide as he sits stiffly in the craft, both hands gripping the sides with white knuckles.  Starhl can only growl, So who's idea was it to place both Northmen in one boat, eh?

With a small gust of wind, Mardo's craft begins to move upstream in the slow moving water.  Passing by the rotten docks, the Heroes hear a shout and a dirty, bearded man pounds down the dock waving his arms.  Hey!  Hey!  That's my skiff you theiv'n scum!  Stop now or I'll sink- Screeching to a halt at the edge of the dock, the man sucks in his breath at the sight of Herger's great bulk, the refined featurs of the Elf-like figure sitting in the skiff, the young, innocent-looking girl, the bearded, wild northman, and the wild-eyed Erenlander.  And the gnome.  The man turns and runs screaming back to shore.  Help!  Outlanders!  Stealing my boat!

With the eastern gust of wind that draws the gnome's sail full, comes a faint reek on the air, of something dead.  The creak and groan of oars drift down from upstream, the unknown craft still hidden by the folds of the river.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Feb 5, 2007)

Lodric keeps a wary eye upstream while he lets a small grin slip across his face.  It seems that we left just in time, or that person back on the dock might have been inclined to try and steal your boat.  Unfortunately it seems we may be heading towards something worse than an annoyed fisherman.


----------



## Krug (Feb 6, 2007)

_Apologies. Been travelling for work and haven't been able to access internet much_

Starhl grabs a paddle and furiously paddles away. "We'll return it... we're just borrowing it for a second!" the barbarian mutters, rowing as fast as he can.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 6, 2007)

OOC:
Just for clarification, we are traveling South and the stench comes from the north?  Also, is Herger the only one on the raft being towed?  Just curious should things get dicey.  

IC:
Herger holds onto the sides of the raft as they begin to float away.  He is sure that he heard somebody yelling at them, but was concentrating too hard on not falling into the water to even care.  He looked over his shoulder for a split second to see if there was any sign of the death that followed them.  Not wanting to cause any tipping of the raft though, he quickly turned face-forward until he better understood how this rickety raft would hold them afloat.

Once away and with the sail catching a bit of a breeze, Herger released his breath.  He had not even noticed that he was holding it.  He looked forward to try to see how Kaela and Valurel were faring.  Not really wanting to see what was behind them, Herger thought about using his massive hands as paddles to help them along, but he was still too unsure of the way the raft was handling.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 7, 2007)

Kaela's expression makes her fear evident. She feels truly sorry that they are making off with the bystander's boat, but it is also hard for her to imagine what else they could do.

Taking a cautious step to Herger, she lays a calming hand on his broad shoulder. "Don't worry, Herger! We're making good pace, I think!" 

The doubt in her voice on the last word makes it clear that she has no idea what a good pace to be making is...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 8, 2007)

With the others now alerted to the danger approaching from the north, Valurel turns his attention to the south.  He crouches low in the front of the boat, his keen eyes sweeping the riverbanks, looking for any sign of ambush.


----------



## Hrothgar (Feb 8, 2007)

Krug said:
			
		

> _Apologies. Been travelling for work and haven't been able to access internet much_
> 
> Starhl grabs a paddle and furiously paddles away. "We'll return it... we're just borrowing it for a second!" the barbarian mutters, rowing as fast as he can.




OOC: Damn it, Krug!  LOL.  You do come up with some good ones!

BTW, the Heroes are headed south (actually, more southeast) while the approaching craft is coming from the north.  Both craft are headed upstream.

Herger, Starhl, and Lodric are all in the boat being towed by Mardo's boat; Kaela and Valurel are in that boat.


Slowly Mardo's skiff gains headway, pulling the great weight of Herger, Starhl, and Lodric in the decrepit skiff behind.  As the two craft slowly wind around a bend in the river, the Heroes can see several townspeople gather around the man on the docks, the little man jumping up and down in frustration.

Slowly the two craft wind up the river.  With Mardo's practiced eye, the craft navigate around submerged, dead trees, their skeletal arms raking the boats at times.  Small sandbars also present hazards; bigger craft would have problems navigating through such a twisting waterway.

Slowly the scent of death from the north fades.  However, Valurel's sharp ears pick out several screams from south.  The people of Elswier.  Whatever the large craft was has now landed at the small, dingy town.

The day proceeds uneventfully.  The Heroes nervously listen to the north, straining for sound of the strange craft.  Whatever it was, it has stopped or lacks the speed of the Heroes craft.

As the sun sets in crimson, Mardo frowns.  The treeline has broken and the plains of Erenland spread to the south, the tall grasses waving in the warm wind.  The river is getting smaller this far upstream.  The crafts will have difficulty soon, espcially in the dark, with snags and sandbars.  And with the heavy weight in the second craft, that boat will founder soon.

It is now decision time for the Heroes.  Will they proceed into the night on the river?  Will they tie up for the night?  Or will they strike south into the plains, hoping for spoor of their quarry?


----------



## Bihlbo (Feb 8, 2007)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Slowly the scent of death from the north fades.  However, Valurel's sharp ears pick out several screams from south.  The people of Elswier.




OOC: pretty sure those screams are from "the north" and not "south" if they are the people of Elswier.

As Mardo's covered skiff cuts into the current of the humble river, he moves from side to side, adjusting ropes and trimming the sail as they gain speed.  "I can deal with them ninnies back in the 'burg when I come back through, no worries there - but you lot'd better have some good trade comin my way or I don't..."  As he notices the elf's keen attention and everyone's tension, he gets quiet and focuses on keeping them between the banks.

Upstream, long past the point at which he last saw Elswier, he hangs off the side of his skiff and dips his hand in the stream, tasting the water.  Quietly he says to the elf, "The water here's clean and warm - there must not be too many farms up ahead.  You'll need to do some hunting for food, I'm afraid."

OOC: Bluff check - he's talking out his butt 

As things seem more calm, he continues more quietly, "You know, your friends here would probably get by just fine if it weren't for them traveling with an elf.  What is it hunting you?  Sniffers?  An ambitious legate?  I don't know how loyal you all are, but you might consider saving them a lot of strife by travelling alone."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 10, 2007)

> Upstream, long past the point at which he last saw Elswier, he hangs off the side of his skiff and dips his hand in the stream, tasting the water. Quietly he says to the elf, "The water here's clean and warm - there must not be too many farms up ahead. You'll need to do some hunting for food, I'm afraid."




Valurel is only half listening to the gnome talk, his attention focused on the riverbanks with food being the furthest thing from his mind at the moment.



> As things seem more calm, he continues more quietly, "You know, your friends here would probably get by just fine if it weren't for them traveling with an elf. What is it hunting you? Sniffers? An ambitious legate? I don't know how loyal you all are, but you might consider saving them a lot of strife by travelling alone."




Valurel answers without looking at the gnome.  "My friends make their own decisions and we are all hunted.  My friends would be in the same amount of peril with or without me.  Together we survive," the elf says quietly, a hint of emotion in his voice."I suggest you concentrate on guiding this boat," he finishes, turning to stare at the gnome for a moment before continuing his watch on the riverbanks.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 13, 2007)

Herger is uneasy as the sun sets.  The craft that he is in seems to sit lower and lower in the water.  Even though this isn't the case, he is clearly unsettled once his eyes have to begin adjusting to the lack of light.  He looks at the gnome in the craft up front and wonders how desperate the little guy is to rid himself of them.  Perhaps it would be best to land and be on their way.  

As if on key, as the gnome speaks, Hergers stomach begins to rumble.  Unlike the elf, food is not the furthest thing from his mind.  Aislinn is their number one priority, yet there had been no signs that he could see of their quarry yet.  He listened to the gnome finish and Valurel respond.  He cleared his throat before breaking the silence from the rear craft.

"Perhaps it is best if we land for the night.  I don't know how difficult it is to make our way in the darkness, but I would guess that it would be easier with the break of day.  Also, maybe you could see if our Quarry has been this way Valurel?  I am getting hungry."  He hoped that the elf had caught his meaning, but then again, the giant was not skilled in deception.


----------



## Bihlbo (Feb 13, 2007)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Valurel answers without looking at the gnome.  "My friends make their own decisions and we are all hunted.  My friends would be in the same amount of peril with or without me.  Together we survive," the elf says quietly, a hint of emotion in his voice."I suggest you concentrate on guiding this boat," he finishes, turning to stare at the gnome for a moment before continuing his watch on the riverbanks.




With a deep gulp, the gnome's eyes widen and he grips the rope in his hand even tighter.  With a slight waver in his voice he replies, "Yes, perhaps so."

When the man behind him speaks, the gnome lets out a slight gasp, not having realized that he was holding his breath.



			
				maddmic said:
			
		

> "Perhaps it is best if we land for the night.  I don't know how difficult it is to make our way in the darkness, but I would guess that it would be easier with the break of day.  Also, maybe you could see if our Quarry has been this way Valurel?  I am getting hungry."




"Ah yes good elf," the gnome says with relief clearly evident in his voice, "I sometimes forget that the sun does set earlier for the humans.  We should be accommodating, no?"  Just then he spins his head around to look back downstream in the direction of Elswier, with a face of consideration.  "But... well maybe we should put more distance between us and the slighted peasant who seemed to think of us as thieves"


----------



## Hrothgar (Feb 13, 2007)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Valurel answers without looking at the gnome.  "My friends make their own decisions and we are all hunted.  My friends would be in the same amount of peril with or without me.  Together we survive," the elf says quietly, a hint of emotion in his voice."I suggest you concentrate on guiding this boat," he finishes, turning to stare at the gnome for a moment before continuing his watch on the riverbanks.




OOC: Love the picture in my mind.  Keep up the roleplaying, guys!  Nice!

As the setting sun flashes crimson through thin clouds in a bleak gray sky, far on the southwestern horizon a line of orange and dark clouds hang in the sky.  Even when darkness consumes the sun, the horizon stays lit, as if some fiery conflagration slowly consumed the world at its far edge.

Mardo pushes the boats upriver for almost an hour after dusk, but pulls to the southern shore under a fallen oak, unwilling to test his luck against treacherous river snags in the rapidly narrowing river.  As the Heroes settle in for the night, they make use of the meager provisions provided by the insurgents in Baden's Bluff.  Stomachs continue to grumble after eating, matching the slow roll of thunder from the south.  By midnight, a thunderstorm breaks overhead, lightning flashing and thunder booming.  Valurel can only snarl at the irony: his forest thirsts while the plains slake on the life giving fluid.  It is not mere chance that the rains are held in check from the Elven forests, but the cruel hand of Izrador.

When morning arrives, dull clouds greet the Heroes.  The boats now ride on a river swollen with rainwater, the current swift and dangerous.  Standing at the edge of the river, far to the south, stretching like a mighty, winding snake, a dirt road spans the Erenland plains.  The Road of Salt and Tears and the Road of Ruin, two roads used by Izrador's forces on the plains.  At this distance, the roads look bare, free of orc patrols or marching armies.  The plains of Erenland are vast; maintaining vigil on such a long highway would prove to taxing even for the Shadow's forces.  The reputed orc garrisons are not visible either.  Most likely these horrific structures are located further south or west.

Do the Heroes continue upriver?  Mardo feels that the higher water may provide relief from snags and shallow bottoms, but they cannot continue indefinitely upriver.  The river is nothing more than an oversized creek at this point.  Do the Heroes press south or west, hoping to intercept the trail left by Ibor and his accomplices?  The thunderstorm last night might have erased all signs of their passage.  How do the Heroes proceed?


----------



## Krug (Feb 14, 2007)

Starhl eyes the gnome, still slightly suspicious of the wee folk. He considers the road ahead. Tired of rowing, he turns to his companions. "Perhaps we should attempt the road, and see if Ibor left any trails. With a large group, it might not be that difficult to track."


----------



## maddmic (Feb 14, 2007)

Herger watches the fast moving water and remembers how low his craft had been in the water.  He shivers for a split second at the though of getting back on that thing with the current so much faster.  He also seriously doubts that their headway will be near as quick as the night before due to the increased current.  Relieved that Starhl spoke first, he nods.  "I agree.  The road is not without it's dangers, but with the current as fast as it is now, I doubt we'd be making up any time by continuing that way."

He pauses and looks at the small gnome and then back at his water craft.  "I am sorry little one, we do not have much to offer you in return for speeding us away.  Some would say that giving you warning about the death that came from the north would be enough, but I fear that is not the case with me.  Where will you go from here?  To go back north would surely mean that you would run into that boat again.  All I can offer is my ability to help you carry your belongings if you'd like to make your way towards another river if there is one near here.  I doubt that your canoe would slow us down at all."


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Feb 14, 2007)

Lodric sighs deeply.  Harsh reality has shattered the dreams he had.  He once thought that when he found those bound together in the common cause of resisting the Shadow, life would be simpler.  Certainly there would be danger, but he would know his purpose and what he had to do to accomplish it.  The betrayals within the resistance pierced him to his soul.  While he enjoys the comradarie of his new friends, he feels like he and they have as little control as the raft he is sitting upon.

Slowly he rousts himself from his self-pity.  Aislinn.  He must keep her in the forefront of his thoughts.  Resistance, Shadow, they are all flawed people doing what they think is best for themselves first.  Aislinn is different from them and must be protected from those who would hurt her or use her to their own selfish ends.  

Let's get ashore.  We are gaining little over the speed of a horse and if they changed direction, we might sail past without knowing.  Perhaps we can find someone who has seen them pass and would be willing to speak with us.  And I too am getting hungry and would like to see if we can find some game.  If we can catch enough, perhaps we will have something to trade for information.


----------



## Bihlbo (Feb 15, 2007)

"Yes, it's good that you decide to continue on foot, but as soon as I'm paid, I'll roll back downstream.  I still need to get to the 'Sea, you see, and return this pathetic boat - preferably as quickly as possible.  In the way of payment, perhaps you have some items of metal with which you could part?  Or maybe you could help me give the peasant's boat a few repairs - I'm sure that'd be enough payment for the man to justify having to go without it for a day."


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 15, 2007)

"Mardo." Kaela's voice is pleasant despite the daunting task ahead. "Won't you come along with us?" she says lightly. "You seem a useful fellow, and we could sure use another companion in these difficult times." 

She looks about at her friends. "I'm going to tell him."

The next ten minutes is spent reflecting on the events of the past month; all the way from the beginning. The murderous scene in Caft, the fight against the spectral warriors, the underground resistance, meeting the elves, even the sinking feeling when the wizened old Fallax betrayed the heroes; everything poured out in an earnest tale.

"You are all right. We should go along the road. We have to leave the river behind. The only decision in front of us right now is the one only our new friend can make."

Kaela looks to the gnome expectantly. "Please consider my words quickly. I think you can see why we are so anxious to find Aislinn."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 16, 2007)

When Kaela states her intention of telling the gnome the tale, Valurel almost protests but quickly decides to remain silent.  He hopes her trust in him is not misplaced.  They had all already been betrayed by one who had traveled with them.  Valurel was not eager to see it happen again.

While Kaela spins her tale, the elf turns his attention to the riverbanks yet again, this time scouting a good location to put ashore.


----------



## Hrothgar (Feb 19, 2007)

Mardo can only wonder what desperation, what fear, could drive a group of miscast heroes in an Age of Shadow to confide such terrible and damning secrets in a river trader.  What horrors could await these Heroes as they travel south?  And, most importantly for Mardo, what horrors did these Heroes bring with them up the River El?  Could their pursuers be lying in wait in Elswier?  If their stories were true, what terrible tortures did any of the Shadow's agents perform on the people of Elswier?  And what would they do to the gnome that took the Heroes upriver?  As glib of tongue and strong of will as Mardo was, what would he do as his bones were splintered, his eyes burned with white hot iron, his skin peeled from his quivering flesh?  A cold shudder runs through the gnome.  The gruesome practices of the legates and their dire agents were well known to one as well traveled as Mardo.

The choice was clear.  Venture with these desperate people in a seemingly hopeless quest across Erenland, or return north on the River El, trusting to his own skills to bypass pursuers of this motely crew.  Both ways were dangerous.  Both ways could potentially lead to the end of Mardo's life as he knew it.

Disembarking from the water craft, the Heroes stand on the southern bank of the river waiting for Mardo's reply.  To the south, the plains of Erenland begin to waver under the warm sun.  As seemingly peaceful as they appeared now, what horrors do they hold?

It is Mardo's choice to make.


OOC: Bihlbo, what will Mardo decide?


----------



## Bihlbo (Feb 19, 2007)

*Madro joins the party*

The end of the tale brings a dire revelation to the gnome's mind, and the thought is immediately apparent on his face in the dancing shadows of the torchlight.  "What an amazing tale... I must admit, nothing so spectacular has ever touched my own life."

Remembering his manners, he mentally rejoins the others, "I'm sorry, my manners seem to be a bit shaken by the majesty of your story!  My name is Mardo Fintwicz - _yes_ I am from _the_ Fintwicz family, you've most likely heard of us.  Long-respected traders in this region and makers of fine cheese."  His face darkens just a bit again, "It looks as though I have little choice but to join you on this journey.  From the sounds of it, that peasant who thought I was stealing _his_ boat would be more than willing to implicate me in any kind of dark deeds, and he did see all of you joining me.  I may be able to convince them that I was your captive, if not too much harm has been done... but... legates don't change their minds once decided." 

Seemingly lost in thought he mutters in the common tongue of his people, "No, they don't.  Father, forgive me if I've ruined your good name but I think I got myself stuck again."

"Okay, I'm *in!*  Will we get moving again in the morning then?"  Mardo, as the adventurers now know him, has a look of hopeful determination in his eyes.  His crisp, clean clothes and jaunty hat offset his demeanor and make him stand out amongst a group of hardened adventurers.  The trader wants a little bit of danger, it seems.


----------



## Hrothgar (Feb 20, 2007)

Quickly, the Heroes assist Mardo in bringing his small craft to shore under the fallen oak.  Pulling the craft upshore amongst the gnarled roots of the fallen giant, the craft is secured from moderate floods and hidden, at least from casual eyes.

OOC: What will the Heroes do with the stolen craft?  Let it drift back downstream?  Sink it?  Stow it?

Even though the sun's morning rays weakly penetrate the overcast sky, the plains begin to swelter.  Soon, the southward traveling Heroes are covered in sweat, dust clinging to their skin.  The tall grass chafes the arms and legs of the passing Heroes, and Mardo often finds himself standing on tiptoe to scout the surrounding land.  Valurel and Starhl take the lead, leading the Heroes through small wooded vales or ravines that have eroded from past rainfalls to keep the Heroes in the shade and hide them from prying eyes.

Almost seven miles south of the River El, the Heroes crest a small rise and stop, hot and tired.  There, no more than a mile away, a dirt track winds like an open wound through a shallow depression in the plains.  From the Heroes vantage, nothing appears to be using the broad track as far south and west as even Valurel's and Mardo's sharp eyes can discern.  Spaced intermittenly along the road are poles of various heights.  From this distance, it is not obvious what is mounted on the smaller poles, but dark thoughts course through the Heroes' minds.  From some of the larger structures, it is obvious what they support: gibbet cages, those horrible metal cages that hold captives until they slowly die of starvation.


OOC: How do the Heroes proceed?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 21, 2007)

"Leave the boat on the water.  It will either drift back from whence it came or sink.  We should waste no more time here," Valurel says quietly.

Once the group begins traveling south, Valurel takes the lead with Starhl, his gaze sweeping the path ahead for any signs of danger.

When the poles hung with cages come into sight, Valurel's face turns ashen in anger.  "No living thing should be treated in such a way.  As much as I would like to help whoever has been treated thus, I cannot recommend it.  We must steer clear of our enemy and remember our greater mission, that of recovering Aislinn," Valurel says with more passion than anyone has ever from him in the past.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 21, 2007)

Herger nods to the elf.  "I agree.  We have spent too much time here.  We must let the raft go and what will be, will be."

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As they travel south, Hergers mind wanders to Aislinn.  He's curious as to how she's holding up and what plan Fallax has in store.  As they walk, he looks to Kaela.  She was quick to trust the little one, but then she had really been the first one to accept him.  He thought about the pain that she dealt with having lost Aislinn too.  Perhaps she was in more pain than he, but she held up well.  He admired that.  

The elf was as he had been since the day that Herger helped the fleeing band.  Silent and determined.  He looked to the barbarian and he too hadn't changed much.  He thought at one point that this band was a bit too somber in their daily lives, but now he understood.  Their task was great and filled with many trials.  Things were not easy.  Perhaps Valurel and Starhl were just dealing with things the best that they knew how.

Hergers gaze then fell to Lodric.  He had joined the band most recently and Herger felt most akin to him.  Yet the man who had been so outspoken and hopeful had changed.  Since the day that Fallax had turned on them, he was different.  He kept to himself more and more as the days passed.  Herger wondered if Lodric would ever be the same after all that had happened.

He was lost in though when he noticed the small one struggling.  This gnome was a curious one.  So lighthearted and seemingly without a care.  He was a likable sort, but Herger was afraid that the little one had not understood completely what he had become a part of.  Their cause was a noble and just one, but with it came many perils.  He had wanted to carry the gnome so that he didn't have to struggle as much, but the giant thought better of it.  He did not know how proud of a fellow this one was, nor did he care to become attached to another person whom he might let down.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As they stood on the rise, Herger looked into the distance.  He didn't immediately see anything except for the barren scar that cut through the plains.  As he scanned the land, his attention turned to the cages.  He stared in silence until the elf spoke.  Looking as Valurel, the giant shook his head.  "I understand your concern my friend, but I must tell you from experience that there is not a lonlier place on this world than that.  I don't expect you to understand, but I cannot let anybody in those things live like that.  It is in our path for a reason and we should set them free if there are any poor souls in there.  I know that you all helped Starhl and I when we had been left to our deaths back in Baden's Bluff, but that time by ourselves is something I can't explain.  I will not let them die like this if they are still alive."

With that, the giant begins to move down the rise to the cages.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 21, 2007)

"Fool!" Valurel hisses as the giant lopes off towards the poles.  "Freeing them to only be re-captured later and put to an even worse fate.  The Shadow is likely watching and this smells of a trap.  Aislinn is our priority, much as it may pain you to turn away from this!"  That said, Valurel casts a final glance towards Herger and then at the rest of his companions before turning and heading south, on a course taking him away from the poles and cages, or at worst parallel to the road and poles, far enough away to remain unseen.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 21, 2007)

Herger continues to walk towards the closest cage.  Responding, he simply says, "They may have seen Aislinn, or her captors.  They could've also seen the orc tracker whose tracks we have lost due to the rain."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 21, 2007)

"If you get captured or killed on this fool's errand of yours, it will not matter if they have seen Aislinn," Valurel says as quietly as possible across the ever widening distance between he and Herger.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Feb 21, 2007)

Lodric turns to Valurel, "You are correct, Valurel, but I do not think it will be easy to stop Herger from doing what he thinks is right.  I will go with him.  Once we see how things look, perhaps I can keep him from doing anything too rash.  Besides, we do need to try and pick up Fallax's trail, and perhaps we will be able to get some information.  If you will not come with us, I ask that you do not go too far so we might catch up with you. 

With that Lodric begis to catch up with Herger.


----------



## Bihlbo (Feb 22, 2007)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> "Leave the boat on the water.  It will either drift back from whence it came or sink.  We should waste no more time here," Valurel says quietly.




Mardo unteathers the two craft and scoops out the water in the bottom of the second boat.  As he gathers his things for the journey, he finds that much of his supplies are going to be too heavy for overland travel.  He puts a hunk of cheese into a sack with a candle, and ties the top of it with river grass, then sets it into the center of the second boat.  "That should brighten _any_one's day," he says to himself.  With that, he shoves it back into the water.

Mardo agonizes over his skiff as he prepares for the journey.  He pulls off the whole center portion of the boards that cover the top of the skiff, revealing what was originally made to be a handcart.  He then reassembles it with wheels stowed in the hull and begins to wrap up and strap down most of his wares onto the cart.  In the center is the valuable Fintwicz cheese, surrounded by the less valuable items such as the pitchers, water, and bedroll.  

After it looks like the skiff is mostly stipped bare, he hops into it again and dissappears for some time.  He eventually re-emerges with a heavy sack, which he tucks deep under the rest of the materials on the cart, making sure it isn't visible.

"Sorry for the delay, folks.  I'm ready to go!"


----------



## Bihlbo (Feb 22, 2007)

As Herger and Valurel decide on directions, Mardo takes the moment to get some much-needed rest, sitting on the edge of the cart.  His muscles suprisingly sore already, he realizes that moving a cart over rough prairie is much harder than the smooth trade paths leading between most towns.  "One day in and I already need a rest.  I'm going to have to fill up on cheese tonight, keep my strength up."


----------



## Krug (Feb 23, 2007)

Starhl sighs, look at his companions, and starts following Herger. "Stubborn one we have here," he mutters. He misses his wolf and its easier-to-understand sensibilities.


----------



## Hrothgar (Feb 25, 2007)

Valurel can only curse at Herger's and his other companion's apparent foolishness.  The Ghost's hunting instincts warn him of such a rash act.  Not only orcs prowl these dangerous highways.  Skirting the road to the west, the lithe elf lopes across the rolling plains, heading south, his eyes scanning for danger.  Keeping an eye on his companions and the road and hidden folds in the land, the Elf prepares himself to send warning if need be.


Herger, Lodric, and Starhl move to the southwest, glancing back briefly at Mardo and Kaela, who stay to the north, hidden in the grass.  The Gnome's muscles are unused to the long walks of the prairies and his lungs burn with the effort.  Not surprisingly, his wiry upper body seems to have help up quite well.  Now, his legs have to earn their toughness.

Quickly the trio makes the road, a broad dirt track that extens north and south, winding through the shallow folds of the plains.  The sun breaks through the clouds above, beating down harshly on the warm plains.   On short poles, spaced infrequently along the road, human and halfling heads or even whole bodies are spitted.  Some of the rotting, dried bodies even seem to move eerily in the windless air of thier own accord.   From the larger poles hang gibbet cages; guant, skeletal figures hang limply in their iron grasp.  Flies buzz incessantly in the hot stench of rot and death.  The urge to wretch is overpowering.  The Road of Ruin is aptly named.

Stepping near the road, Herger, Lodric, and Starhl see no signs of travellers as far as the eye can see to the north and south.  At their approach, a skeletal figure in a gibbet cage shifts slightly, sending two ravens that were perched on the cage flying and cawing harshly in still air.  A slow, rattling exhale emanates from the cage, followed by a faint twittering.  An emaciated hand extends through the iron bars, the folds of an old cloak falling away to reveal bloodless, rotting wounds.  The hand beckons feebly to the trio to move closer...


Valurel's anxiety rises.  His sense of danger piqued.  There!  Far to south, a low dust cloud rides in the air.  Something is moving along the road, heading north.  It is far distant, but if Valurel can see those that approach, do those to the south have the ability to see the Heroes?


----------



## maddmic (Feb 26, 2007)

Herger does not hesitate to go to the skeletal hand that beckons them.  He tries not to look at the occupant of the cage.  "Have you seen a host traveling by here?  A band with an old man and a young girl.  Or perhaps a lone orc on a hurried mission?"

He pauses knowing most likely what the answer will be.  "Please, it is of utmost urgency if you have any information.  I would do what I can to save you, or spare you from your agony."


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 26, 2007)

Kaela watches nervously from the grass with their newest companion. Mardo's aching chest and laboured breath is audible from her seat. 

"Thank you for coming, Mardo. I know that you must have concerns about our past, but I'll do my best to convince you that you made the right decision," she says with a smile and a firm nod.

Looking back to Herger again, she sees him approach the cage and call out to its inhabitant. His voice booms across the plain even at this long distance. Kaela glances across to where Valurel stands as well, his nervous nature overridding the concern for life that Kaela was sure he had.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 27, 2007)

The dust cloud has Valurel's nerves on edge, but is not unexpected.  With a low growl deep in his throat, he closes the distance to where Kaela and Mardo wait in the grass.  He stays out of sight as best he can as he approaches.  "Kaela, it is time to get away from here.  Something comes from the south, a large group.  We should not be here when they arrive," he hisses after reaching her position.

That said he continues forward, continuing to move from in a loping crouch to stay out of sight.  When he is close enough to call out to Herger without being heard by anyone nearby, he growls, "Herger.  Time to move.  Something approaches from the south, a large group maybe.  We need to be off this road."


----------



## Krug (Feb 27, 2007)

Starhl grips his sword as he approaches the skeletal cage. He is both curious and repulsed at the same time, and ready to chop off the hand if it tries anything. He casts his eyes around nervously.


----------



## Bihlbo (Feb 27, 2007)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> "Kaela, it is time to get away from here.  Something comes from the south, a large group.  We should not be here when they arrive," Valurel hisses after reaching her position.




At that Mardo lets out a grunt as he stands and pushes his jewel-rimmed hat back onto his head.  He grabs the handles of his cart and whispers to Kaela, "I'll be right behind ya, girl."


----------



## Hrothgar (Feb 27, 2007)

The figure in the gibbet cage hangs well off the ground, above Starhl's head, but almost even with Herger's.  Its features are lost in the wrappings of rotten cloth, but it is obviously man-sized.  A slight twist of its head and motion of its hand at the Heroes' approach sends a swarm of flies buzzing in the hot air.  "Ssssszzzzz."  Its wheezing exhale sends more flies buzzing and an overpowering stench of rot.  "Ssssszzzzz.  Young...girl? She...was on the voices in the night wind.  Mmmmmm." A gurgling rattle sounds in its throat.  "Mmmmmm.  Crossed this road...this accursed place...when?  I can't remember.  Elves.  Rrrrrsssshhh."  The creature growls as it shifts now in its cage, both hands grasping the bars, skin peeling from sunburned, rotting flesh.  "Elves.  Leave us here to die!  Won't share with us the bounty!"  The wretch leans back into the cage, its voice meeping and pitiful.  "So warm.  So soft.  So young!  So different...human, but not.  She could ease our pain!  The orc!  The tall orc followed.  And then the winged demon!  They will kill each other!  Kill the girl!  Aaiee!  Please! Please bring her back to us!"  The creature grips the cage bars with surprising strength, the cage chains rattling on the silent plains, its voice raising once again in anger.  "Bring her to us!  She passed south of here!  Passed west!  We are so hungry!"  The rags drop back as the creature presses its face against the bars.  White and rotting dead eyes stair at the Heroes as the Fell's cracked face twists in anger and despair.  "We are so hungry!"  Its screams rise in the air.  Nearby, those unlucky humans, spitted on sharp poles, begin to writhe and scream as well, calling for warm flesh.  Quickly, the screams spread along the Road of Ruin to the north and south, as Fell cry out in gibbet cages or impaled on poles, aroused by the hungry Fell in front of the Heroes.  A dread realization comes over the Heroes.  The Road of Ruin is a living thing.  A vast, grisly information highway.  No one passes along it or over it without beeing seen.  The Fell see to that.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 28, 2007)

From his position just off the road behind Herger, Valurel spits in disgust.  "Enough of this!" he growls.  "You've learned what you wanted.  Surely you can see that there is nothing else you can do for these unnatural wretches?  We must leave...NOW!"  Valurel slowly starts to back away from the road.   "I sincerely hope that this fool's errand has not brought ruin to us all and with it our chances of saving Aislinn."

The elf glances around at all of his companions.  "My path lies south and west.  I will do my best to pick up the trail of Aislinn or the orc who hunts her.  But I go now!"


----------



## Bihlbo (Feb 28, 2007)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Quickly, the screams spread along the Road of Ruin to the north and south, as Fell cry out in gibbet cages or impaled on poles, aroused by the hungry Fell in front of the Heroes.  A dread realization comes over the Heroes.  The Road of Ruin is a living thing.  A vast, grisly information highway.  No one passes along it or over it without beeing seen.  The Fell see to that.




As the screems rise, Mardo drops the cart handles and grabs Kaela, ducking into the grass.  "If we hide mabye they won't get us!  Stay here!"  Mardo starts ripping up clumps of long grass and throws them onto his cart in a panic.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 1, 2007)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> "Kaela, it is time to get away from here.  Something comes from the south, a large group.  We should not be here when they arrive," he hisses after reaching her position.




Kaela gulps visibly, her fear showing through. Nodding in reply, she starts moving through the grass away from the road. Her mind races through the enchantments she has available, seeking to develop a plan before trouble starts.


----------



## Krug (Mar 1, 2007)

"What manner of sick beast is this?" exclaims Starhl. He tries to stab the thing through the cage with his sword.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 2, 2007)

Herger hangs his head as the foul creature spoke.  How could he have thought that there would possibly be somebody alive in the cage?  As the creature continues it's explanation though, Herger realizes that this venture was not in vain.  The fell had told them that she had passed.  This was something that they had expected to hear, as well as the orc.  What was surprising is that the fell definitely spoke of those they were indeed tracking.  It had mentioned elves, which Herger had not.  They were definitely on the correct path to find Aislinn.  

They had also learned about the winged demon.  This was information that the group did not know earlier and Herger was glad they had found out.  For a split second, he recalled the fight in Baden's Bluff and a cloud covered his eyes.  Perhaps this was the same winged demon that they had faced there.  A small tight grin then began to creep across his lips.  He hadn't wasted their time.  He had followed what he believed he needed to do and now the group had valuable information.  As his thoughts were becoming distant, he was pulled back to the present rather violently with the sound that the road made.  

The noise became louder and louder.  A chorus of the dead began to sing from the road in a terrible cacophony.  Herger looked to his companions and then heard Valural.  He looked at the elf and nodded.  "I will follow your lead.  To the south and west we must go."


----------



## Hrothgar (Mar 4, 2007)

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> As the screems rise, Mardo drops the cart handles and grabs Kaela, ducking into the grass.  "If we hide mabye they won't get us!  Stay here!"  Mardo starts ripping up clumps of long grass and throws them onto his cart in a panic.




OOC:  Ha!  Good one!


Starhl's sword, _Bjorn's Faith_, slides between the gibbet cage bars, cracking bone and sun-dried sinew.  The agonized howl of the Fell is cut short by a choke, as maggots spew from its cracked lips.  Slumping against the bars of the cage, its movements stop, its passage into the Spirit World of Aryth complete.

Valurel's sharp eyes cannot discern what manner of host approaches from the south, the distance still to great.  However, from the way the Fell screams spread north and south, it is a good bet the unknown travelers know something is happening to the north.  With a quick backward glance at the Heroes, Valurel bounds into the grass once again, aiming to the soutwest.  The others follow quickly, disappearing into the long grass and leaving the haunting Fell screams behind.  As Herger strides behind, his mind drifts to the information the Fell gave him.  Valuable information, indeed.  But as Valurel would say, at what cost?

As the Fell screams fade to nothingness, the sun's rays slowly peak out from the clouds near the horizon, the hot day slowly fading.  The dust cloud from the south disappears as the Heroes head southwest, but Valurel's concern is raised as he looks behind him in the tall grass.  The dry grass is tramped down by their passage, with two cartwheels following.  Even a child could follow such a trail.

Valurel leads the Heroes into small, stony wash-out ravines and shallow streams to hide their tracks.  As the sun finally sets, Valurel feels satisified, but still concerned.  With the gathering gloom, the heat of the plains slowly fades, giving the Heroes respite from the stifling heat during this hot month of Zimra.

Night passes quickly, before the Heroes move out once again.  The words of the Fell still hang on the minds of the Heroes.  A winged demon?  Could it be the winged, undead beast from Baden's Bluff?  Sent by whom?  The lone orc could be none other than the Widowmaker.  The orc was expected.  A winged demon was not.

The days pass by on the hot plains without signs of pursuit.  However, the food supply dwindles.  Water is easy to find with the myriad small streams that crisscross the region.  Small trout are caught in these waters, and are ate raw for fear of signaling their position with a fire.  The fish do little other than to ease the gnawing hunger pangs of the Heroes.  Herger seems to suffer most, his great bulk requiring the most nourishment.  At sunset, the Heroes are greeted by the somber orange glow on the western horizon.  Something burns far, far the southwest.  Something big.

As dawn breaks under a cloudy, ash-like sky on the fifth day from the River El, the Heroes start their journey once again.  No sign have they found of Aislinn's and her captor's spoor.  Given the Fell on the Road of Ruin, who knows where she was spotted?  Far to the south?  The north?  The insane Fell along the road that might have called to her would only entice their neighbors to call for her as well.  It may be the Fell Herger spoke to never even saw Aislinn.  Still, her direction was somewhere west and they could do nothing but follow.

By the afternoon, the heat has risen once again.  Dirt runs in muddy rivulets down the Heroes skin, heads hang with sadden spirits, feet drag in the tall, dry grass.  As the Heroes crest a small rise, they all see it at once.  Smoke rising from a point to the southwest.  This is obviously not what the Heroes have seen at sunset, but something else.  Something smaller.  And it is along their path.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 6, 2007)

Wiping the dirty sweat from his brow, Valurel turns to his companions.  "There is no telling what manner of danger lies ahead of us.  That smoke could be from a single campfire but whether those that lit it are friend or foe is uncertain," the elf says, fatigue evident in his voice.  "Of course, it could be something much worse.  Who lights a campfire in this oppressive heat?" he asks, turning back to gaze into the distance at the smoke.

"I believe that a small group of us should investigate the smoke from as safe a distance as possible," he says, looking at each of his companions to see if they agree or have a better idea.


----------



## Bihlbo (Mar 6, 2007)

Mardo looks as though he just realized something and stands up straight, dusting the remnants of travel off of his jacket.  "Valurel, I'm sure it's nothing more than a cooking fire or someone making charcoal, no doubt."

As he speaks, Mardo reaches deep into his cart and pulls out a very small pack.  He unfolds it and retrieves a folded piece of black silk.  "Many reasons a fire might be smoking in the middle of the day.  A kiln or forge, maybe.  I could check it out for you though, since you seem to sense danger from some direction."  With the black silk tied around his head, and the dark brown jacket, Mardo seems strangely confident, for a cheese trader.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 6, 2007)

Herger simply sits as the others discuss.  He is too tired and hungry to think much on the subject.  His thoughts turn to a hog roasting over an open fire pit when the small one says something about a cooking fire.  The newcomer shouldn't get their hopes up though as food has been hard to come by recently.  

He wipes the sweat from his brow and looks at the elf.  "If stealth is necessary, then you should obviously lead Valurel.  I cannot go unless you want me to warn those who might be watching.  Once we do determine what is out there though, perhaps I can help."  With that, the over sized Dorn  lays back and places one arm behind his head and the other over his eyes.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 7, 2007)

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> Mardo looks as though he just realized something and stands up straight, dusting the remnants of travel off of his jacket.  "Valurel, I'm sure it's nothing more than a cooking fire or someone making charcoal, no doubt."




"Nothing more than a cooking fire?  You have some strange notions about the ferocity of this world we live in.  In a place that will chew you up and spit you out, there is no such thing as _nothing more than a cooking fire_," Valurel growls fiercely.



			
				Bihlbo said:
			
		

> As he speaks, Mardo reaches deep into his cart and pulls out a very small pack.  He unfolds it and retrieves a folded piece of black silk.  "Many reasons a fire might be smoking in the middle of the day.  A kiln or forge, maybe.  I could check it out for you though, since you seem to sense danger from some direction."  With the black silk tied around his head, and the dark brown jacket, Mardo seems strangely confident, for a cheese trader.




"Do you plan to simply walk up to that fire and introduce yourself?" Valurel asks, almost laughing.  "There is _always_ danger about!  None of us have had a good nights sleep in recent memory.  We have been hunted by all manner of evil and vicious creatures.  We have been betrayed by those we called friend!  Maybe along the river where you conduct your business it is easy for you to slip under the Shadow's attention but that is not the way of things out here!" Valurel snarls.

Turning away from his companions, he sits down hard, arms resting on his knees and head hung in exhaustion.


----------



## Bihlbo (Mar 8, 2007)

With a look of concern, Mardo steps over to where the elf sits in the grass and leans down to whisper quietly into his ear.  "No friend, nothing is easy.  But nothing is hopeless, either.  I put a good face on things because I know how easy it is to slip into despondancy as soon as the danger becomes evident.  I'm as worried as you, but I won't let it make me _give up_" 

Standing again, Mardo pulls his jacket tighter and sets off calmly toward the rising smoke.  "Join me if you change your mind, sir."


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 8, 2007)

Mardo's comments seem optimistic to Kaela as well after their long journey, but she isn't willing to dismiss hope as easily as the feral elf. 

"Perhaps," she says softly. "Don't blame Valurel for his doubt, Mardo. We have seen much and there has been precious little to bring hope into our hearts in recent days." Her eys are sad as she sees Aislinn's face in her mind. 

"Herger is right. Stealth is our best ally right now. Valurel, please, could you go ahead and see what the fire is? Mardo, please be cautious. Let him go ahead and return to us with more knowledge."


----------



## Bihlbo (Mar 8, 2007)

OOC: the key word in my last post was "whispered".  Most of that should have been heard by Valurel _only_.  Is there a better way to make that obvious to the reader?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 8, 2007)

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> With a look of concern, Mardo steps over to where the elf sits in the grass and leans down to whisper quietly into his ear.  "No friend, nothing is easy.  But nothing is hopeless, either.  I put a good face on things because I know how easy it is to slip into despondancy as soon as the danger becomes evident.  I'm as worried as you, but I won't let it make me _give up_"
> 
> Standing again, Mardo pulls his jacket tighter and sets off calmly toward the rising smoke.  "Join me if you change your mind, sir."




"Do not confuse exhaustion combined with caution as _giving up_," Valurel says evenly without looking up at Mardo.  "I was merely stating the facts.  We've faced dangers that you can only begin to imagine these last few months.  I can agree with no plan that throws caution to the wind.  Investigating that smoke with little caution and no plan is foolhardy and careless," Valurel adds tiredly.


----------



## Krug (Mar 9, 2007)

Starhl waits to see what they decide. "It must be someone confident enough to light a fire. Someone who does not mind being noticed," concludes the barbarian.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Mar 9, 2007)

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> OOC: the key word in my last post was "whispered".  Most of that should have been heard by Valurel _only_.  Is there a better way to make that obvious to the reader?




OOC: Might I suggest a convention of using a smaller point size for whispered conversation?  If not being said to all, maybe put the person or people you are speaking to in an OOC tag just to make it clearer.  I admit I missed that it was only to Valurel as well.

Valurel, do you have any suggestions for a plan?  It seems that scouting the area first would make sense.  I would be willing to do so, but I think we have experienced often enough that moving about alone is not a smart thing.  Mardo, do you think you can keep up and remain unseen as we approach the source of the smoke?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 9, 2007)

"Yes, scouting first is the point I was trying to make.  Simply walking up on an unknown situation is too dangerous.  I suggest that maybe two or three of us, myself included, sneak up and get a look.  If you're concerned about splitting up, the others can stay close and out of sight while we scout," Valurel says, standing back up.  He is visibly more calm than he was a few minutes earlier.

"I apologize for my outbursts these past few days.  I'm just tired and concerned for Aislinn," he grudgingly admits.


----------



## Hrothgar (Mar 10, 2007)

OOC: Good roleplaying, guys.  I think you've really captured the despair and frustration of the Midnight setting.  To move this along, I will assume the 4 people doing the scouting would be Valurel, Mardo, Starhl, and Lodric.  I realize, Toric, you suggested 3 people, but I don't want to leave anyone out that seem the sneaky type and I want to move this along.  


The quartet moves through the dry grasses stealthily, staying to the lees in the land and hiding in the longer grasses.  Kaela and Herger follow more slowly, staying back to avoid being spotted by unfriendly eyes.  The distance to the source of the rising smoke is great; several miles pass and even Herger's slow moving bulk disappears in the distance.

By late afternoon in the oppressive heat, Valurel, Mardo, Lodric, and Starhl crest a small rise, moving low through the grasses.  To the west, the sun hides behind a mass of black clouds.  To the south, a dark smear occludes the horizon, perhaps a forest far to the south.  Peering through parted grasses, the quartet looks down the hill on the source of the smoke and the remains of a massacre.  The remains of four sod homes lie in ruins, the heavy earthen structures ripped apart by some great force.  Smoke rises from the interior of two of the sod homes.  The sod homes are clustered about a village square of hard packed earth.  Surrounding the village, a small amount of the Erenland plains have been claimed as farmland, green corn growing high, potatoes greens rising from the ground.

Partly hidden in the grass, two crumpled figures covered in rags lay sprawled on the ground, their bodies savagely hacked apart.  Wooden clubs lie their outstretched hands.

A bloody track in the earth leaves a muddy trail lthat leads south down a steep descent to a river valley.  The descent is so steep, the Heroes cannot see its bottom from their vantage point.  However, to the south at the bottom of the descent, lies the river valley of the River Orh.  Mardo smiles in spite of the scene below him, remembering his times on the mighty river.  Mardo's smile quickly fades.  There, near the River Orh lies an overturned wagon, one of its axles split.

From the bottom of the river valley nearest the descent and hidden from the Heroes' eyes comes a heavy grunt and a loud snap, followed by a greedy, wet gobbling.  

What do the Heroes do?


To explain why the Heroes cannot see the bottom of the descent, I drew a picture.  The Heroes are at X, the village at Y, and the sounds heard at Z.  From the Heroes vantage looking down the hill, they cannot see Z.  The drawing is not to scale.

 X
xxx
xxxxxxxxx        Y
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Z   River Orh valley
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 10, 2007)

OOC:  My suggestion of three was just a number I figured Valurel would toss out there.  It was by no means an attempt to leave anyone out who wants to be part of it.  Heck, far as I'm concerned, _everyone_ can go...except Herger.  Kinda hard to hide a mini-mountain...

IC:
Arguments of a short time ago are completely forgotten as Valurel gazes upon the scene of the massacre.  The savaged bodies nearby quicken his pulse, forcing him to muster all his will to surpress his feral instincts.  His first thought is to blindly charge down the hill and tear into whatever still moves.  Instead he turns to Starhl, Mardo and Lodric.  "More death," he pratically growls.  "Let's get a look at what's down there," he manages to say before creeping cautiously towards the smoking ruins of the village.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 10, 2007)

Herger is slow to get up and move with the group.  His steps are slow and methodical as they move towards the source of the smoke.  As they slowly follow the 4 more stealthy members of their party, the giant looks at Kaela.

"I have failed her Kaela.  Failed to protect the one I promised that no harm would come to.  My determination was strong at the beginning of our journey south, but it is fading.  Each day I feel that the trail becomes colder and harder to find.  I should've known Fallax was a deceiver.  I should've known not to push him, but I did.  I felt that he wasn't carrying his weight and that his babblings were detrimental to our cause.  I can't help but feel that he might not have turned against us had I not spoke to him in such an manner."  He briefly paused, not letting Kaela get a word in.  "I failed you all as well Kaela.  I couldnot break the bonds that held me steadfast.  The Legate held control over my weak will and I almost caused your deaths."

The large Dorn pauses again.  This time longer.

"I had a dream Kaela.  In Baden's Bluff when I was under the blackness caused by that winged demon, I had a dream.  It was not a good one."  He looks forward blankly and does not say another word.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 11, 2007)

Tears well up in Kaela's eyes as Herger expresses his feelings. "You aren't the only one who feels that way, Herger." She moves to him and hugs his massive chest tightly. "My heart aches more with each day. The signs of Fallax's intent are clear to me when I think back on his actions. But that is past," she says, her voice muffled as she presses her face into Herger's side.

"But we must continue onward. Until I know that Aislinn is safe in our company again or dead and buried in the earth she loved, I will not give up. The Hope lives. I feel it in here." She pulls away and touches her chest. "And you have been the rock that we rely on, Herger. Were it not for you, we would all have been dead long ago. It is not our place to judge our own actions. It is far more important in my heart to know that you have done all you can. I hope we can all say that about each other when our journey ends."

Wiping a grimy sleeve across her eyes to clear the tears, she looks to the others. "Now come. Let's join our friends and find out what we can do for these victims. I fear we are too late." She starts walking toward the bodies while the scouts move to determine what the noise is.

ooc: I was aware of the whispered conversation. My reply was in regards to the other portions. Sorry if I was unclear as well or spoke to something I shouldn't have heard.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Mar 12, 2007)

Lodric carefuly follows after Valurel while keeping his eye on the corpses in the village.  He has seen the dead rise to feed too often to assume these ones won't do the same.


----------



## Hrothgar (Mar 13, 2007)

Valurel, Mardo, Lodric, and Starhl descend quietly down the steep, grassy hill to the small village.  Pausing in the faint shadow of one of the earthen homes, Mardo finds the source of the smoke: old coals have burned the interior of the homes, leaving little more than blackened earth.  Lodric beelines for the fallen figures in the grass, his fear of Fell adding urgency to his quick movements.  Lodric crouches over the two figures, slowly turning the bodies in the blood-stained grass to get a better view of their features.  Both are human males, one a full grown man, the other a boy barely past a decade old, if that.  Both males have been torn apart viciously, great gobbets of flesh missing from their bodies.

From the bodies that Lodric inspects, a blood trail leads toward the Ohr River and down a steep embankment.  The sounds from below are sickening: a great crack, followed by a rending, and then a wet smack.  A large grunt follows.

Crawling on their bellies, Valurel and Starhl make it to the edge of the village to look over the Ohr River Valley.  The river stretches for miles, its water glinting silver in the dull brown and green of Erenland's prairie.  The gulping sounds heard early draw the pair's attention once again: at the bottom of the hill a massive figure squats, its huge hands soaked in blood and viscera.  Leaning back its misshapen head, it dangles a human leg above its dripping mouth with an outstretched arm.  With a crack of bone, the leg disappears into the creatures gullet.  Standing to its great height, even taller than the massive Herger, the creatures sniffs the wind, its senses picking up something new.  The immense creature is naked and weaponless, but its hide is thick and pockmarked like the tough bark of an oak and its long arms and hands end in wicked talons.  At its feet lie the remains of several humans, but its desires seem to have been turned elsewhere.  Leaning forward, the creature squints at the overturned wagon at the Ohr's edge, not more than a hundred yards away.  Instantly, both Valurel and Starhl see the creature's desire: hidden under the wagon, nearly lost in shadow, is a female human.  Crouching down in the beaten grass to hide from the massive creature at the foot of the hill, the woman barely moves, but her fear and anxiety are tangible.

With a sickening smacking of lips, the horror strides greedily toward the wagon, its strides picking up momentum as it goes to claim its next meal...


----------



## Krug (Mar 13, 2007)

Starhl draws his weapon. "What manner of beast is this?" As the creature approaches the wagon, Starhl descends, careful to stay behind the horror. He will then launch himself at the back of it, trying to plunge his sword into the creature's spine.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 14, 2007)

Valurel starts down the hill behind Starhl.  "One of you, warn the others!" he hisses to Mardo and Lodric before breaking into a run.  Making every attempt to stay out of the barbarian's way, he launches himself at the giant horror, tearing into it with vicious claws.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 14, 2007)

Herger doesn't know what to do when the girl hugs him.  He is not used to the affection.  He listens to her, but his thoughts are lost on how he will get Aislinn back.  When Kaela is done and lets him go, he nods.  "Yes, we should get to the others."


----------



## Bihlbo (Mar 14, 2007)

OOC: I don't mean to seem uninvolved, I just haven't posted because I like the way things are going and haven't seen a need to put focus on something specific Mardo is doing or saying.  This monster seems neat.  I _love_ the interaction between Herger and Kaela - very interesting stuff that I could use a lot more of. *Hrothgar:* Does Mardo find any weapons while running through town?  A bow or some throwing weapons would be nice.



			
				Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Valurel starts down the hill behind Starhl.  "One of you, warn the others!" he hisses to Mardo and Lodric before breaking into a run.  Making every attempt to stay out of the barbarian's way, he launches himself at the giant horror, tearing into it with vicious claws.




The look of horror drains from the gnome's face as an opportunity for distraction becomes available.  "Yes, right away."

As Mardo darts back through the town he quickly passes by any bodies he sees, hoping for a sign of life.  He's not sure if he really wants there to be survivors or if he just wants to believe that _something_ can survive the monstrous beast in the valley below.

Panting, Mardo stops in front of the pair, "The village... heh... slaughtered by a great... heh... monster.  It's down a steep... heh... hill on the other side of the village.  *gulp* Kaela my dear, you may want to avert your eyes through the village.  It is a sight I wish I had never seen myself."


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Mar 15, 2007)

Lodric moves towards the riverbank to help Starhl and Valurel defeat this beast.  He circles around the beast in an attempt to surround it and directs a snap kick at its leg.

ooc: Unarmed attack +7  1d6+3 damage (Precise Strike: ignore 3 points of DR if applicable)


----------



## maddmic (Mar 16, 2007)

Almost as soon as Hergers attention returned to the situation at hand, the small one showed up in front of him and Kaela.  Without a word, Herger knew that if the small one was here, then either the others were engaged with the beast, about to be, or were in trouble.  "I'll go Kaela.  Be cautious if you approach and run fast if we cannot hold the beast."

Herger begins to run towards where Mardo indicates the others are, his large frame somehow moving much faster and more fluidly than his size would indicate.  On his way, he scans the landscape for anything he can use as a boulder to throw.

OOC:
Movement is 35'
Herger has the endurance feat if needed.
If he can find a boulder and once he gets there, then:  Boulder (ranged) +6 (1d10 + 4, x2) 30’ (+4 BAB, +2 Dx)  If he can't find a boulder to throw, then he will ready his great axe as he approaches.


----------



## Hrothgar (Mar 17, 2007)

Mardo's searches the village, looking for anything of use.  Whomever destroyed the village were very thorough: food, weapons, clothing - all gone.  However, it is in the last destroyed sod home that Mardo finds something possibly useful.  Several smooth small stones, probably from the River Orh's stream bed, sit in a small, thatched basket.  One edge of the stone is thin and sharp.  Holding the stones in his hand, Mardo is surprised by the obvious way they just "fit".  These stones were probably the weapons of some halfling warrior now lost to Shadow.  Valurel's hiss snaps Mardo's attention back to the danger of the situation.  Running quickly, the gnome climbs the hill to warn Herger and Kaela.

At Mardo's warning, Herger strides toward the battle, panic rising in his chest.  Reaching the village, a quick glance reveals no stones, but there are large heavy clumps of sod that might suffice as a projectile.

OOC: Since I never made the distance between Herger and Kaela and the rest of the Heroes clear, I will rule that Herger can join the battle in two rounds.


Starhl's stealth is undone.  As the big northman launches himself at the massive horror, the creature spins with incredible speed to face Starhl, its face twisted into a grin of satisfaction.  Still, Starhl's charge is relentless.  Slamming into the creature, _Bjorn's Faith_ bites deep through the creature's heavy hide, blood spurting on the parched ground.  Emitting a surprised shriek of pain, the creature swings its heavy claws at the northman, grabbing and rending the northman.  OOC: Starhl takes 21 points of damage.  Ouch!  That could have been much worse!

Valurel flies to Starhl's aid, leaping onto the creatures back, tearing at the heavy hide with claw and fang.  The putrid gray hide turns aside Valurel's claws.  The creatures head leans back and snaps at Valurel with its gaping, tooth-filled maw, narrowly missing the Snow Elf.

Lodric patiently waits for an opening before launching through the air to crash into the creatures leg.  The massive horror lets out a howl as its left leg wobbles awkwardly.  Its red eyes blaze as it looks at Lodric with absolute hatred.


OOC: End of round 1.  Remember to give me attack bonuses, potential damage, and any feats you want your character to use.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Mar 17, 2007)

Lodric's fist strike's out at the monstrosity's midsection, then he dances back trying to lure the creature away from the trapped woman.

ooc: Unarmed attack +7 1d6+3 damage (Precise Strike: ignore 3 points of DR if applicable)  followed by a 5 foot step away from where the woman is trapped.


21 points to Starhl, and it could have been worse?  Yikes!  We need to stop this thing quickly or we'll start dropping like flies.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 17, 2007)

Uttering an Erunsil curse, Valurel activates his ability to make his natural weapons more potent, and then rakes his claws across the creature's back again, hoping for more success.

OOC:  Activate heroic path Magic Fang power and attack.  2 Claws, +8/+8 to hit, 1d4+4 damage, crit on 20x2.


----------



## Krug (Mar 18, 2007)

Badly hurt, Starhl rages, and tries to cut the horror with his blade.

_Atk: +10 Greatsword +1 (Bjorn's Faith) +10     2d6+7     19-20/x2 _


----------



## Bihlbo (Mar 19, 2007)

Mardo takes off running toward the fray, trying to stay as unseen as possible, in order to not draw any attention toward himself.
As he runs, Mardo pulls a strap tied around his torso, just inside his jacket, and out whips long leather lines.  As he gets one of the stones ready it's obvious that the strap is actually a sling.  

As Mardo hides behind some rubble he takes a good look at the situation, trying to determine the state of the girl that the beast would have eaten had these vagabonds he's with not thrown themselves at it.

OOC: The monster is Mardo's Dodge opponent (AC 16).  

Once Mardo is close enough (50 ft.), he is going to stay hidden (Hide +10) and take a good look at the situation.  Is the girl able to get up and run?  Is there anything Mardo can do to get her to safety?

If not:
In the round where Mardo can get a clear shot he's going to peg the beast (sling +5, 1d3, crit x2, range 50 ft.) hoping to catch it off-guard.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 19, 2007)

Kaela calls out to the embattled heroes, making an impassioned plea for valor. 

"Do what you can to stall the beast! We will not let her fall! Mardo, get her from the wagon and to safety! We will do what we can to destroy the mostrosity! Keep your hope around you like armor! We will win this fight!"

ooc: Use Inspire Fury, +1 morale bonus on initiative rolls, attack rolls, and weapon damage rolls to allies within 60 feet once I am close enough to include everyone.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 20, 2007)

Herger passes up the dirt clods, unsure if they will be as effective in battle as a large rock.  Instead, he opts for continued running towards the fray, hoping to close the distance and help in melee.

OOC:
If it's a straight line, I would like Herger to run a full 4x this round.  I know you hadn't figured the distance before the combat, but I figured if this would help, he'd do it.  He will also ready his axe as he runs towards the fray.


----------



## Hrothgar (Mar 20, 2007)

Starhl's Northman rage makes him difficult to contain.  Struggling free of the beast's clutches, the Northman's thews plunge his heavy blade into the horror's gut, the fell creature screaming in agony and surprise.

Valurel's sharp claws glisten red as he plunges them deep into the heavy skin folds of the monster's neck.  One claw is able to penetrate the heavy skin of the creature, covering the Elf in crimson.

Lodric's next attack quick and controlled, much like the Erenlander.  A quick step, a lightning fist, and a sharp SMACK as his fist contacts the creature's midsection.  Unfortunately, a quick twist by the creature minimizes the damage from Lodric's dangerous punch.

Mardo races back to the top of the steep, surveying the battle unfolding below.  Eyeing the overturned wagon, Mardo spies the woman, not hidden under the wagon in fear at the terrifying battle, but standing on her feet, a heavy rock raised above her head, surveying the battle.  Dressed in a torn, short dress, her strong, lithe form is tensed, ready to spring either on the monstrous creature or her would-be rescuers.  In the Age of Shadow, trust is a very precious thing.

To make it to the woman would require precious time (OOC: 1 round of running).  Loosing a smoothed rock, Mardo smiles in satisfaction when the projectile hits the creature with a dull slap, making the creature buck in pain.  Mardo's smile vanishes as he clenches his eyes against a storm of dust and heavy grass; Herger the Giant comes sweeping by, his axed clutched in his tight grip.  Striding down the hill, Herger heads straight for the creature, a massive horror even bigger than Herger.

OOC: Herger can attack next round.  Does Herger charge?

Striding up next to Mardo and looking down the steep, Kaela again weaves the threads of Aryth's diminishing magic to strengthen her companions for war.  Gone is the naive young girl from Caft.  In her place is a woman, dangerous as any Shadow minion, able to shape the very fabric of Aryth to kill, or to give life.

OOC: The spell goes off and everyone will have its benefits for next round.

The beast's eyes blaze with murderous intent at the puny humans, Elf, and gnome that have dared to attack it.  Reaching back with its black claws, it swipes at Valurel, knocking the Elf to the ground.  One claw rends the Efl's chest and stomach, the second luckily gets caught in the folds of the Elf's clothing.  Bending low, the massive maw of the creature crunches on the Elf's shoulder, blood spurting from dozens of wounds caused by the creature's teeth.  The taste of Elf blood and sight of its hurt quarry elicites a gibbering laugh from the creature.

OOC: Valurel takes 14 points of damage from the claw rake and bite.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Mar 20, 2007)

Lodric darts back in and strikes at the creatures wounded gut.  

OOC: Unarmed attack +8 1d6+4 damage (Precise Strike: ignore 3 points of DR if applicable)


----------



## maddmic (Mar 20, 2007)

Herger continues and charges into the fray.  His concern for his friends outweighs his concern for himself, especially as he sees the beasts size and watches as it tears apart Valurel.

Knowing that he will need all the help he can get, he calls upon Herger's Pain to help him fight off any fatigue that he may be experiencing.

OOC:
Herger is going to use Bear's Endurance for the day from the spike.  Should be a +4 to CON bringing the total to 19 (+4) so he should gain an additional +8 HP & +9 Fort save.  

I am guessing that this is a free action?  If this is a move action, then Herger wouldn't do it.  If it is a standard action, then Herger wouldn't do it yet either.  I would've had Herger do this as he was running to get into the fray, but I figured it was a free action and that it could wait.  Please let me know the ruling, but in short it activating it will deter him getting involved in the combat, then he'll wait until he needs it.  I'm also guessing that Herger is going to get spanked as he provokes an AoO from the beast when he closes.  


Greataxe +13 (3d6 + 9, x3) (+4 BAB, +4 St, +1 WF, +1 Dorn melee 2handed, +2 charging, +1 Kaelas spell, +2 dmg (weapon specialization), +1 dmg Kaelas spell)


----------



## Krug (Mar 20, 2007)

"Unhand him!" shouts Starhl. He swings the sword at the creature, attempting to slice its neck.



_Atk: +10 Greatsword +1 (Bjorn's Faith) +10 2d6+7 19-20/x2_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 22, 2007)

Groaning in pain, Valurel steps back away from the creature, and pulls out the small mirror from beneath the folds of his dirty clothing.  Looking into it, he calls on its ability to make him stronger, not knowing what to expect.  He then tucks the mirror back into his shirt and prepares to renew his attack on the beast.

OOC:  5' step away from the creature, use the mirror covenant item to increase Strength by 2 to 18 and put the mirror back inside his shirt.  Might as well get some use out of this little gift!


----------



## Bihlbo (Mar 22, 2007)

After grabbing ahold of the loosed sling, Mardo takes off at a run, keeping well out of reach of the beast and the fray.

OOC:
Mardo's going to Run around to the side of the battle where the girl is located, with the big rock.  He knocks a rock in the sling on the way.  He's doing his best to Hide from the beast, though at a run it's tough.  While on his way he's going to attempt to be as non-threatening toward the girl as he can be - his sling is bundled up in one hand, ready to loose, but not obviously so.  Once he gets about 15-20 ft. from the girl, and further away than this from the beast (within 50 ft. as best as he can manage), he's going to speak to her.  With a base speed of 20, his Run is only 80 feet, so it could take 2 rounds to get there.  The beast is his Dodge opponent until otherwise noted.  Sense Motive on the girl as Mardo gets close, please.  He wants to get a feeling for her level of sanity after seeing her village leveled and eaten.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 24, 2007)

Kaela, anxious to help her friends, lashes out with the fury born from desperation.

ooc:Cast Acid Arrow. Ranged Touch +6, 2d4 damage this round, 2d4 damage next round. I'm kinda short on options to hinder this guy or harm him. I could do Grease maybe? Sorry about my delay in posting, busy week.


----------



## Hrothgar (Mar 26, 2007)

Valurel rolls from the beast, drawing the mirror as he does so.  A quick glance into the mirror initially unnerves the Snow Elf, the ghostly Dorn woman hovering behind his haggard visage.  Quickly the spectral woman disappears to be replaced by a vision of himself as a stalwart figure of light in a world of Shadow.  New strength courses through the Elf's limbs as Valurel launches once more at the fell creature, once claw raking at its distended abdomen and drawing blood.

OOC: Using this ability is equivalent to a move action (manipulate an item).

Lodric keeps his distance from the deadly beast, seeking to strike when the beast least expects it.  Seeing an opening, Lodric strikes at the new wound opened by Valurel.  Lodric grunts in satisfaction as his fist impacts on the creature, the huge beast grunting in return.  Beady red eyes focus on Lodric with murderous intent.

Starhl aims a deadly blow at the creature's neck.  The beast twists awkwardly to avoid the heavy slice, having a new respect for Starhl's sharp sting.  Starhl's blade whistles through the hot air, narrowly missing the creature.

Mardo short legs carry him careening down the steep slope to the battle below.  Paying close attention to the woman, Mardo can see she is obviously of Sarcosan descent, her raven black hair tumbling over her olive-skinned face, her brown, almond shaped eyes wide in anticipation of battle.  Tall for a Sarcosan woman, her body is lithe and strong, a warrior among her people.  Her short dress is of Erenlander make, a garment that clashes with her southern appearance.  Seeing the gnome approach, even at a distance with a seemingly friendly manner, she raises the stone higher and backs away from the battle, her eyes wide and full of distrust.

Herger's chest swells with new energy, unyielding stamina.  Cruising down the steep slope, Herger joins the battle with a crash of metal on bone as his heavy axe cleaves the beast from shoulder to sternum.  The creature gurgles as it drops in the dry grass, spewing blood and gore on the hot dust of the plains.  The wounds the Heroes had inflicted on the creature previous to Herger's arrival had been grievous, and yet the creature had seemed to hardly notice.  As Herger gulps in huge lungfuls of air, his skin runs cold despite the heat in the air, as the creature's wounds begin to knit together rapidly.  What foul creature could accomplish such a feat?  In an instant, the Heroes knew what they faced.  A troll of Shadow.

OOC: Using the spike to cast the spell is a standard action.  Since you stated you would have cast this previously, and I never indicated Herger had to run to meet the creature, I decided to rule that the spell was cast prior.

Kaela begins her spell, only to cut short her summoning of Aryth's magic.  Herger had dropped the foul beast.  All should be well, right?

OOC: Herger and the others dropped the creature before the spell was cast.  What will Kaela do?


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Mar 26, 2007)

Starhl, could you do us a favor and remove the head of this thing.  Hopefully that will slow down its healing until we can do something more permanent.

ooc: There was smoke that led us here.  Is the village above still burning?  If so, I suggest we toss the corpse into a burning building.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 27, 2007)

Herger Turns to look at Lodric.  _Permanent?  Yes...._ "We could burn this beast.  Fire is about the only thing that I can think of which would be permanent.  The town is still smoldering, so the plume of smoke shouldn't be out of the ordinary...."  He waits for the others thoughts.

OOC:
Once the decision is made, he will return to the village to find anything left that can be used as fuel for the fire and then bring it back to where the troll lays.  Unless they think he could drag the thing to the village to burn it there....


----------



## Bihlbo (Mar 27, 2007)

Mardo stays still and unmoving once he notices the woman's hostility.  His attention darts back and forth from her to the combat, and notices the deadly gash from the axe of the huge human, and the satisfying crash of the monster as it smacks the dirt.

"She looks to be in good health!" Mardo exclaims to the rest of his new friends.  He pushes his wadded-up sling into the front of his jacket but doesn't lower his guard as he smiles to the Sarcosan woman.  With his open palms held out so she can see that they hold nothing, he says to her as calmly as possible, "My dear, we are glad that you are safe.  We mean you no harm at all - we hope that we have helped in some small fashion."

Hearing the others talk of how to destroy the body, Mardo looks back to the girl with her stone held high, and considers her experience here today.  Turning his attention back to his allies, Mardo says in a loud voice, "Friend elf, friend Dorn, move away from the stunned beast and give it some room.  This woman deserves to deal the final blows before you burn the remains."

OOC: Diplomacy +12


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 28, 2007)

Valurel stares at the gnome for a moment before shrugging and moving away from the beast as asked.  He turns his attention to scanning the surrounding area, still alert for trouble.  He feared that the smoke from this village would bring other trouble down on them before long and he didn't intend to be surprised by it.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 28, 2007)

Kaela breathes a deep sigh of relief as the creature falls, Herger's strength of arms enough to overcome its vile regeneration.

Rushing to reach the survivor, she wipes the wetness from her face unsuccessfully as she approaches. Reaching out to the woman with both hands, she moves as to embrace her, her face still streaming with the tears born of frustration at being able to do nothing to prevent the massacre she had seen.

"I'm so sorry..." Her words trail off into sobs as she opens her arms to hug the fierce woman. "I'm so sorry..."

ooc: Diplomacy +12 as well. I'm really putting Kaela at risk here, so I hope this works out! I have a horrible image of my girl on the ground staring at a makeshift knife in her gut. :\


----------



## Hrothgar (Mar 30, 2007)

As the beast dropped, the woman yelled in satisfaction,  Ha!, her brown face split by a wide grin.  Quickly, her triumph is overcome by her caution.  Her eyes fly to the dangerous mix of Heroes that now surround her.  She takes one step back...before her gaze returns to Mardo.  At the gnome's words, her dark, slender eyebrows furrow slightly, as if surprised by the gnome's words.  _Could the small one know honor?_  Striding forward, the smoothed river stone raised above her head, the Sarcosan woman slams the stone down on the beast's head with a sickening crunch.  With a spit on the carcass, she curses at the dead creature, Vile Shadow beast!

Regaining her composure, she stands straight and regal, so unlike a peasant.  Strikingly beautiful, the woman embodies seductive Sarcosan features, from her raven black hair, her brown, almond shaped eyes, full lips, and supple and lithe form.  Dangerous and beautiful as a plains leopard, she looks on in astonishment when Kaela approaches.  She does not retreat from Kaela's advance, nor threaten, but accepts Kaela's hug of support stiffly, as if they woman is not used to receiving affection.  Stepping back, her strong, brown hand still on Kaela's arm, she speaks with a strong, but sad, voice.  My people are gone... I thank you for your help.  My fate was sealed.  The troll saw me as I was hiding under the overturned wain.  A scavanger from the Trollskarl.  There.  She points to the south, the far horizon tinged by a dark, green band.  That haunted forest known as the Trollskarl.  More may be coming, having seen the smoke from the village.  Let us move quickly and maybe we can come to know one another.  And learn to trust each other.  Are there any that survive in the village?  She looks at the Heroes with pleading eyes.

Lodric, Starhl, and Herger strain to move the beast up the steep slope.  The trio realized the potential danger of burning the carcass on the open plains; with miles of dry grass, the blaze could quickly get out of hand and trap the Heroes.  Dragging the gory beast to a ruined sod home, most of its wound already knitted closed but still unconscious, the Heroes toss the vile creature into the still glowing coals inside the home.  The creature is slowly consumed in flames, its form twitching in unconscious pain.  Thick, greasy black smoke rises into the sky, so different than the bluish-white of the burning homes.

Valurel's ears listen to the woman, while his eyes and nose focus on the surrounding land.  Near the village he finds a tracks: a wide swath of dry plains grass is crushed flat as if a small force had proceeded up from the south.  The tracks do not carry the signature hobnailed boots of the orcs, but something smaller.  As well as two sets of bigger tracks.  Bigger than orcs, but booted.  And, as Valurel's blood chills slightly in the warm air, Warg tracks.  Moving throught the village, Valurel finds these tracks scattered about.  It is obvious that this force is what ravaged the village.  Following the tracks, Valurel can see they proceed southwest, down the steep slope, and towards the river.  His eyes scanning the horizon, Valurel can see no sign of the force that so recently pillaged this small community.


----------



## Krug (Mar 30, 2007)

Starhl shakes his head and says "I won't waste the sword's edge on the neck of that beast."

_Sorry. work been hectic_


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 2, 2007)

Mardo cringes a bit as the stone breaks through bone and sprays brackish blood on the ground.

As the others move the body of the beast, Mardo makes a mental note that in the southern tongue she called it a "vileshadowbeast" and tries to remember the name for the creature.  Because he's of minimal use to them, he turns his attention back to the stranger and Kaela.  Seeing one woman comfort another, he can tell he'd be just as unhelpful there.

"Well, I think I'll go get my cart and search the town for survivors."  He jogs back up the hill, taking a route he didn't take through town before, looking about as he goes.

OOC:
Mardo is looking about for any sign of life or anything interesting on his way to the cart, stashed in the grass outside town.  Once he picks it up (whenever that is), he's going to take his time and do a serious Search as he moves back to the site of battle.  He's especially looking for anyone who is alive, but he is not above salvaging useful items, especially food.  He keeps anything he finds separated from his own goods - he's not trying to steal as much as he is keeping the items safe from fire and beasts.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Apr 2, 2007)

After helping to get the creature burning, Lodric cleans the gore from his clothing as best he can.  He then turns to the woman.  

"My name is Lodric.  You are the only survivor we have seen so far, but we did not look closely having heard the sounds of this thing feeding.  You say it was a scavenger, attracted by the smoke?  Then it was not this beast that destroyed the village in the first place?  I would be interested in who or what else is about that we should be wary of.  Perhaps you can explain more while we go to where your home was here and see if anything remains that you might want to take with you.  We can also look to see if any others have survived."

With that he steps alongside the woman and waits for her to lead on.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 3, 2007)

Herger listens to the woman as they move the giant beast.  He is satisfied when the deed is done.  The woman spoke true as for the smoke, but there were other things that needed to happen before they departed.

"We should search the village quickly for food as well.  We have run low and anything left behind by whatever destroyed this place would help us in our journey."  He then turned to the woman.  "We are searching for a group of people.  They could've come by herenot too long ago.  There would've been an old man and a young girl in the group.  They were being tracked by an Orc as well as a winged beast that hails from the north.  Have you seen anything like this?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 4, 2007)

After surveying the tracks, Valurel returns to the group.  "Wargs have been here, as well as smaller creatures, maybe goblins.  Their tracks lead southwest but I can see no sign of them on the horizon.  Those are what destroyed this village.  Whether the troll was with them or just here by coincidence, I cannot say."


----------



## Hrothgar (Apr 4, 2007)

The Sarcosan woman listens to Lodric, Valurel, and Herger before nodding.  "Yes.  The troll most likely came from the Trollskarl south of our village.  They generally don't travel this far north, but the smoke must have attracted the beast.  Her dark brows furrow as her beautiful face contorts with anger, her fists ball up and her limbs shake with rage.  It was not this beast that decimated our village.  It was goblin slavers.  Just this morning.  Their Warg riders made short work of our weak defenses before taking the strong: men, healthy women, and teenage children, maybe 10 or more healthy slaves for the slavers.  The rest they drowned for sport, there.  She points to the River Ohr.  Tied to rocks and sunk into the deep pools.  The river is now cursed and danger now lurks under its fast moving water.  I fled and hid under the overturned wagon.  I should have died fighting rather than feel the shame I do now.  She shivers despite the day's fading heat.  My name is Cyz.  I now longer carry an honored family name among my people.  Here, we were all escaped slaves, just looking to make a simple life, nothing more.  Even in this vast sea of grass, the Shadow snatches freedom from those to weak to grasp it.  A single tear runs down her cheek, but she still stands proud, defiant.  She turns to Herger.  Yes, the slavers had young girls.  Teenage girls, yes, but none younger.  Old man?  I cannot say.  I saw only glimpses of them before I was forced to flee when the wargs came.  I was down by the river gathering water when the slavers hit.

The conversation continues as the Heroes start to explore the village.  We did not have much, but maybe something you will find useful.  Cyz assists the Heroes in tracking down a meager amount of food - enough for a few days journey across the plains.  Mardo's searching proves mainly fruitless until he uncovers a another collection of four smooth river stones,  hidden in a dirt pocket in one of the ruined sod houses.  Despite the heat, the stones feel cool to the touch.  Cyz looks over at Mardo.  Charms.  From an elderly halfling.  He gathered them from the deepest parts of the River Ohr.  He said to rub them in dire need, to gain protection from fire.

OOC: Mardo has found two collections of stone charms.  The first, 10 stones that seem "natural" missile weapons, was found when he rushed through the village before attacking the troll.  The stone that hit the troll does not have the same "feel" anymore, like the 10 unused stones.  He also just found 4 stones that supposedly "protect from fire".  Please mark these on Mardo's character sheet.

Cyz rummages in one of the ruined sod homes and finds two small bags tied tightly with rope: a waterskin and a bag with a holed blanket and dress.  She loops the rope over her shoulder so both bags rest on her back.  She carries no weapon.  Little else can be found in the village.  Slavers make use of most things.  Food.  Iron.  Weapons.  Leather.  Most of what we once had is now with them...and perhaps your friends as well.  I have nothing left here.  You have the look of warriors.  I would carry the battle to Shadow with you, if you would have me.  Cyz stands, awaiting the Heroes decision.

What do the Heroes do?  Pursue the slavers, hoping that Aislinn might be with them?  Or strike southwest on their previous course, risking leaving behind Aislinn if she is indeed with the slavers?  Or another dire course of action for a dire situation?


----------



## Krug (Apr 5, 2007)

"I vote that we pursue slavers. And cut their throats." says Starhl.


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 5, 2007)

As the Sarcosan talks of the slavers, Mardo comments, "Yes, I can tell that the slavers really cleaned this place over.  I couldn't even find a decent doorknob or crafting tools left in town."  As she gives the offer to help the others, Mardo seems nervous and strangely silent.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Apr 5, 2007)

Lodric looks at Cyz, then Starhl, then to the southeast horizon.  The agony of indecision is plain upon his face.  "I would like to do as Starhl suggests.  Those who take away even the tiny bit of freedom and dignity we can salvage in these times makes me burn with rage.  But at the same time, I doubt Aislinn is with them, and she is the reason we are all here.  

We know that those who took Aislinn are no friends to the Shadow, so I do not think they would fall in with goblin slavers willingly.  We know they are pursued by agents of the Shadow, so if her captors had come across these slavers and fallen to them, it is not likely that she would still be with the slavers, or would not be for much longer before those sent to capture her for the Shadow took her away.

If the rest of you feel I am wrong, and that we should find these slavers, I will go along willingly, but I fear that it might make it even more difficult to pick up on the trail of Fallax and his cohorts."


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 7, 2007)

Kaela's heart aches as she opens her mouth to speak.

"I agree with Lodric." Her voice is small and hesitant. "We need to find her."

ooc: Sorry guys, busy week!


----------



## Hrothgar (Apr 8, 2007)

OOC: When I hear Mardo's, Valurel's and Herger's opinions, I will move the story forward.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 10, 2007)

OOC:  Sorry, been offline the past few days.

IC:
"Much has happened to lead us astray and slow us down," Valurel says, his face impassive.  "I agree with Lodric as well.  We have no more time to waste.  We must track Aislinn even if that means leaving others to fates far worse than death."  He falls silent, obviously having no more to say on the matter.


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 10, 2007)

Addressing all present, Mardo speaks in a soft voice, "If the trail leads us to the group of slavers, then the answer will make itself evident.  Until we know that our friend and the slavers are on different paths, I think it is best to assume that they are together.

"Cyz, we have compassion for your people and their suffering, and would do all we can if we had the opportunity.  However, the friend we seek is worth many more lives than our small group is able to give, and for the sake of all - slave or not - I feel that _this_ must be our priority."


----------



## maddmic (Apr 11, 2007)

Herger listens to the others and he thinks back to his desire to ask the figure in the cage about Aislinn.  His question had been fruitful in letting them know that she had passed over the road, but it had also almost been they're undoing had the agents of the shadow caught up to them.  The others were certainly right.  The slavers would most likely have to wait.  If this group went from place to place helping everybody that had been wronged by the shadow, they'd never find Aislinn.  

The more pressing question was what to do with this new woman.  She couldn't be left to fend for herself, yet they had enough problems trying to find food without another stomach to feed.  She spoke well and was eager to throw in with this band though.  She had no weapon, yet she had a fire to fight back.  In these times, it seemed to Herger that the real heroes were the ones who fought against the shadow that pressed upon them instead of allowing it to break them.  

"I believe that if we got the route of the slavers, justice will be done.  However, I think that it will delay us in the more pressing matter at hand.  We must find Aislinn.  If in fact she was with the slavers, then we will find them."  He then turns to Cyz.  "I am sorry for your loss, but we have a mission of utmost importance.  We have to see it through before doing anything else.  I would have you join us.  Surely one who has a fire inside such as you will be useful in the fight against the Shadow.  What do the rest of you say?"


----------



## Hrothgar (Apr 12, 2007)

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> "Cyz, we have compassion for your people and their suffering, and would do all we can if we had the opportunity.  However, the friend we seek is worth many more lives than our small group is able to give, and for the sake of all - slave or not - I feel that _this_ must be our priority."[/COLOR]




The Heroes decision is difficult.  Cyz merely drops her head as a single tear runs down her cheek.  Her fellow villagers are guaranteed a slow, agonzing death.  Cyz says nothing, her face down.  What could the Heroes hope to accomplish?  Rescue a band of slaves and let them wander across Erenland?  Or get themselves killed?  Decisions are difficult in the world of Shadow.  But, priorities are not.  And the Heroes primary focus was rescuing Aislinn.

Passing down the steep southwest, the Heroes enter once again the Ohr River valley.  Finding a shallow ford, the Heroes make their way across the cool waters.  Valurel even manages to stick a few fish in the clear pools with his bow.  Crossing the river in the fading light, the Heroes push on well into the night to avoid any stray trolls wandering up from the Trollskar to the south.

The next three days pass in a progression of hot days and warm nights.  Food is scarce, although the meager rations, cool streams, and praire squirrels do provide enough sustenance to keep the Heroes from collapsing.  Through the hot summer days and lonely, quiet nights, doubt creeps into the Heroes' minds.  No sign of orc or human are seen on the vast plains.  More importantly, no sign of Aislinn or her captors, either.  Did they make the right decision in pushing southwest?

However, on the third day, in the heat of the afternoon, Valurel and Starhl find that which the Heroes have hoped for.  Exiting the mud from a small, shallow stream are a set of hoof prints.  Could these be from the mounts of Aislinn's captors?  Valurel and Starhl are unable to find any boot prints from humans, elves, or otherwise.  The trail is quickly lost in the heavy grass of the plains.

Inspired, the Heroes continue their progress southwest.  As the Heroes travel the green, grassy plains, they see to the west on the horizon the great fey forest of Erethor as a dark green strip on the horizon.  On the sixth day from the fight with the troll, the forest of Erethor rises before them as it flows west, rocky escarpments poking through the emerald green in bluffs and broken hills.  To the south, dark clouds loom on the horizon, an ominous sign for the Heroes: the Burning Line, that fell region were the forces of Shadow raze the green forest of Erethor with fire and axe.  The dark clouds that have hovered on the southwestern horizon since their time out of Elsweir loom large now as they near the northern portion of the BurningLline; the southwestern horizon glows orange at night and the smell of smoke and soot reaches their nostrils.

For a brief stretch along a small bog, Starhl and Valurel once again pick up the trail of horses.  From the spoor, it appears the riders were skirting Erethor.  If these horse riders were Shadow enemies, not too mention Elves, why would they forsake the Elven forest?  Valurel has a blunt answer; Elves in these dark times keep to themselves.  A stranger, no matter how well intentioned, could easily find themselves studded with arrows if they failed to notice the warning signs of the Elven sentries that jealously guard their green home.  Also, could these Elves be renegades from their own people?

OOC: Everyone's character is healed to full if they had any damage.

During the journey from the ruined village, Cyz says little, keeping a slight distance from each of the Heroes.  Except for Starhl.  The Sarcosan stays close to the big Northman when she sleeps and eats.  When Erethor comes into view, Cyz finally breaks her silence.  Breaking down, she nestles her head into the Northman’s chest, tears flowing freely.  Keeping close to Starhl to hide her voice, her lips trembling, her emotions pour out.  I thank you Starhl, for your willingness to risk your life to help my people escape from the clutches of Shadow.  Your companions did not feel the lives of my family and friends worth this person we now pursue.  Only you saw the injustices done to my people.  Your kind…I have never encountered before.  Strong and wild as a bear, but honorable, so honorable, like the Dorns and Sarcosans of old.  I lose myself when I see you…I’m sorry.   Cyz backs away, wiping away tears and trying to conceal her wet eyes.  I have said too much.  Still,  Cyz looks up at the big man with a steely gaze, her exotic and beautiful Sarcosan features evident, My place is at your side.  Where you go, so shall I.  And in this World of Shadow, my one hope is that you are able to return to me, the same feelings I have for you.   With that, she gathers her meager belongings as the travel continues.

On the 7th day from the ruined village, the heroes reach the northernmost portion of the Fields of Ash and Blood.  The grassy plains slowly give way to an ash strewn landscape, the blackened, skeletal remains of huge, ancient trees stand in mute testimony to the destruction wrought here years ago.  Ash and wisps of smoke from the south swirl in the wind.  An unnatural heat steals the breath from the heroes.  Glowing orange coals are visible in places under the ash layering the ground, an unnatural sight given that this portion of the forest was burned years ago as the war front moved to the south.  The dark mass of Erethor and its looming hills in the west squat like a silent predator.  This fell region actually provides a boon for the Heroes: devoid of life, only slavers or foolish orc warbands travel through this fell region with the war front and the Burning Line farther to the south.

As the sun begins to set, and peak crimson through the smoke on the southwest horizon, the Heroes spy an irregularity on the ash plain to the south.  Not more than two hundred yards to the south of the Heroes lies a fallen beast.  Rib bones stick up into the hot air: whatever it was, either it has been dead a long time or torn asunder by some unknown force.  Valurel’s sharp eyes pick out a bridle and saddle on the carcass.  A horse!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 17, 2007)

Valurel gazes around the ash blackened area with sadness.  "We should tread carefully here," he says, eyes forever scanning his surroundings.  He was surprised at how happy he had been when he caught sight of Erethor.  His spirits had momentarily soared until they reached the Fields of Ash and Blood.  One lone tear rolled down a dirty cheek, replaced after a few moments by a fierce look.  The flames and smoke on the horizon marking the Burning Line angered him and he was fearful that he would succumb to his feral instincts.

Upon sighting the dead horse, he began cautiously moving towards it.  "I see a bridle and saddle on that dead beast.  Remain cautious!" he growled.


----------



## Hrothgar (Apr 17, 2007)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Upon sighting the dead horse, he began cautiously moving towards it.  "I see a bridle and saddle on that dead beast.  Remain cautious!" he growled.




The Heroes walk slowly across the ashen plain.  Unnatural, searing heat emanates from the ground, blackening boots and burning feet.  The Heroes find it impossible to stand in one place very long before the heat becomes unbearable and they are forced to move.  At times, glowing coals still send sparks into the sky when the ash cover is disturbed.  Gusts of hot wind blow smothering ash and stinging brands into the Heroes.

Reaching the dead horse, the Heroes find it blackened by fire and stripped of flesh.  Nonetheless, Valurel, Starhl, and Herger feel the horse died only recently.  The leather harness furthest from the hot ground that has not been burned beyond recognition still retains a suppleness that this dry and hot environment would bake dry quickly.  Rummaging in the horse's lone unburned saddle bag, Lodric finds two loaves of dried elven bread, a small bag full of black grounds that Valurel identifies as the special Elven Erethor tea, and a rolled piece of waxy paper.  Unrolling the piece of paper, Lodric finds elegant, flowing script.  What message does it contain?

OOC: I looked through the Rogues Gallery, but just to be sure, is anyone literate in High Elven?

As the Heroes gather to look at Lodric's treasure, a searing heat is felt.  The ashen ground around the horse rips back as hideously burned hands reach up in agony, pulling blackened and flaming orcs and humans from the soft ash.  As the creatures erupt from the ground, they howl in agony and horror; cracked, blackened flesh seeps wet liquids clogged with ash while flames rolls over other parts of their bodies.  Teeth gnash at the Heroes flesh as the undead try to speak, but they only manage a hideous wheeze through burned lungs and throats.

OOC: Twelve of the Fell are pulling themselves from the ground.  The Heroes could attack with surprise, before a full combat round would start.  Erethor is about a half-mile to the west.  Do the Heroes stay and fight or run?


----------



## Krug (Apr 18, 2007)

Starhl draws his sword, and starts hacking at the nearest Fell.

"Down with you!" the barbarian shouts. 

_Atk: +10 Greatsword +1 (Bjorn's Faith) +10 2d6+7 19-20/x2_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 18, 2007)

Ever alert, Valurel leaps to the attack, slashing with his claws at the nearest Fell to burst forth from the ground.

OOC:  Valurel is literate in High Elven.  Depending on whether he had to move more than five feet or not, Valurel either gets one or two attacks at +7 to hit for 1d4+3 damage.


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 18, 2007)

The miles traveled have changed Mardo.  The cart he pulls is lighter, with all of the food having been eaten.  He now pulls with practiced skill and a comfortable gait, and he rarely wears his jacket in the heat of the season.

As the heroes approach the field of ash, Mardo fans himself with his hat and seems to remember something.  He reaches into a pouch on the cart and pulls out 4 small stones, giving one to Kaela, Valurel, and Herger.  "This heat seems unnatural, we may have use for these charms that protect from the heat."

OOC: I hope it's not too late to get that in.  And of course, the people given the item need not keep it.




			
				Hrothgar said:
			
		

> As the creatures erupt from the ground, they howl in agony and horror; cracked, blackened flesh seeps wet liquids clogged with ash while flames rolls over other parts of their bodies.  Teeth gnash at the Heroes flesh as the undead try to speak, but they only manage a hideous wheeze through burned lungs and throats.




Under his breath, Mardo lets out a curse, "Bogrot!" and darts under the cart.  "Kaela, get down here, maybe they haven't seen us yet!  We can help from a distance!"  As he says this, Mardo pops loose the tie holding his sling to his chest and reaches into his belt pouch for some ammunition.

OOC: Should be able to fire off a shot next round.  He makes a Hide check at +10, and a Move Silently check to not be heard at +6.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Apr 18, 2007)

Lodric turns from the horse carcass.  "There are times I wonder if I might be able to live under the yoke of the Shadow, if I at least knew the dead WOULD JUST STAY DEAD!" His fist then strikes at the nearest fell.

ooc: unarmed attack +7 1d6+3 damage


----------



## maddmic (Apr 20, 2007)

Herger was silent during much of the journey as he had been since the group lost Aislinn.  Was he lost in thought, still beating himself up over the loss of the girl, had he lost hope, or was he just simply tired?  The group would never know.  He spoke when spoken to, or when his opinion was needed.  Beyond that though, the giant kept to himself the longer they went without any sign of their quarry.

He had thought that his homeland was disturbing and without life, he was right of course, but he had never experienced any thing like what laid before the group now.  The terrain was dead.  Not just lifeless, but dead.  And something else.  He couldn't place it, but something seemed odd about the area, more odd than what was seen by the naked eye.  He was stunned by the small ones generosity and accepted the gift.  He was careful though to watch the others and let them use the charm should they need it more than he.  

Valurel pointed out the horse and Herger seemed to be pulled back to the present.  He was visibly more alert to his surroundings, scanning the area for any sign of what they tracked.  He searched for any other signs that might let them know the direction, or whereabouts of Aislinn and her captors while the others poured over their findings.  He was not as shocked as he might have once been to see the ground begin to move and the hands reach up and out of the smoldering ashes.  Wasting no time, he swung his massive axe in the direction of their attackers.  "We must make for the tree line if these beast continue to come from the ground.  We cannot hope to fight them off if they continue to emerge from below.  We should fight these and make our way west!"

OOC:
Greataxe +10 (3d6 + 8, x3) (+4 BAB, +4 St, +1 WF, +1 Dorn melee 2handed, +2 dmg (weapon specialization))

Basically what Hergers is suggesting is that the party kind of fight what is before them while making their way west.  I guess that would be fighting defensively, but not with the bonuses or negatives.  I hope I can get my point across, pbems can be difficult at times to convey thoughts.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Apr 20, 2007)

Lodric's hands and feet keep moving as they block and strike at the charred fell as he replies to Herger,"While what you makes some sense, I fear that if we cannot destroy all of these first, before moving West towards the forest, we may find ourselves surrounded.  More fell, or other enemies ahead to the West, while these attack or pursue us from behind.  With a quick glance over towards Mardo, he continues,"And not all of us are blessed with the long legs you have to keep ahead of any pursuit."

ooc: I assume you are talking about a measured move to the west while fighting these attackers, but I worry we'll end up flanked if there are more that will pop up as we go that way.  I assume more won't pop up behind us, where we have already passed, so we have a path for retreat, if it is needed.  If we go forward, we may have no direction in which to retreat.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 21, 2007)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> ooc: I assume you are talking about a measured move to the west while fighting these attackers, but I worry we'll end up flanked if there are more that will pop up as we go that way.  I assume more won't pop up behind us, where we have already passed, so we have a path for retreat, if it is needed.  If we go forward, we may have no direction in which to retreat.




OOC:
See what I mean?  I completely botched that.  

IC:
Herger nods as they continue to swing at their adversaries.  "I wouldn't have it any other way.  We must vanquish these walking dead first!"


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 21, 2007)

Kaela largely matched Herger's quiet nature as the heroes followed what meager trail they could find. She avoided the Sarcosan, her eyes betraying her guilt at their decision. _Curse the Shadow,_ she thought. _Only in times like these must a person with a good heart make such decisions._ Everytime she looked at the woman's exotic features, she recalled her grief and that single lonely tear.

When they reach the dead horse, a flame of hope lights in her heart, but the bouyant feeling is quickly replaced with fear as the Fell rise. Letting the warriors confront the creatures head-on, she takes Mardo's advice and crouches below the cart, her hands and mouth already forming the delicate but deliberate motions to call forth her sorcery. A torrent of sticky webs flies from her hands, engulfing the walking dead.

ooc: Cast Web, obviously. 

"Mardo! The webs will burn with fierce heat! If the strong ones cannot defeat them, we can set alight the Fell that are entangled!"


----------



## Hrothgar (Apr 23, 2007)

OOC: Thanks, Bilhbo.  I assumed the charms had been used, but I was going to call for rolls if you didn't mention using them. OK, I just rolled randomly (except for Herger, whose post said he had a stone charm at the time of the attack: Kaela, Lodric, Mardo, and Herger.  

The searing heat of the ravished land erupts with the Fell, blasting the Heroes with incredible force.  Starhl wastes little time, smashing his sword down on one of the Fell struggling to free itself from hot ash.  Its skull shatters into brilliant flaming shards as its body slips back beneath the earth.  Herger's heavy axe cleaves a Fell in twain, its upper torso tossed tens of feet across the ashy plain.  Its screams of rage and pain are almost comical as it pulls itself in a wild panicked surge back toward the Heroes to fall short, finally subduing to Herger's devastating attack.  Even Mardo's deadly sling cracks the skull of a rising Fell, slowing it temporarily.  Same old Fell.  If anything, the Shadow's minions were predictable.  The outcome of this battle was already decided.  Or was it?

It was Valurel that discovers that these Fell were not what they seemed.  Ripping the skull from an emerging Fell, the Ghost's sleeves immediately erupt in flames as his hands blister and crack from the heat.  Gasping in pain, Valurel staggers back trying to extinguish the flames on his arms.
OOC: I need a Reflex save for Valurel to see if he can extinguish the flames.  Valurel takes five points of fire damage.

Lodric's powerful punch puts his fist and arm in the rib cage of an attacking Fell, the creature scratching at his chest and neck.  Lodric gasps as searing pain runs up his arm from the Fell's heat.  Only the stone protects the Erenlander from certain immolation.

Nearby, Cyz screams in fear as her dress catches in fire, the result of her powerful kick smashing the rib cage of an emerging Fell.

Panic rising, Kaela weaves Aryth's magic into a physical restraint, an elastic web of sticky stands that cover the horse and emerging Fell.  The web immediately ignites, burning Fell and horse.  To the Heroes horror, out of the conflagration stalk the Fell, their bodies wreathed in flame.  Oblivious to the heat, the Fell stumble forward, arms outstretched.  Nearby, other parts of the ashen plain erupt as more Fell crawl forth, summoned by the hoarse, agonized cries of their brethren.  One thing was obvious, these Fell were nothing like what the Heroes had already faced.

OOC: OK, the surprise round is over.  Of the original twelve Fell, three are downed by Starhl, Herger, and Valurel.  Mardo, Lodric, and Cyz have damaged another three.  Do the Heroes still wish to stay and fight?  Round one begins once I get Hero actions.


----------



## Krug (Apr 23, 2007)

"Slay them! Slay all of them!" shouts Starhl. Months of frustration and rage well up in him, and he continues to hack away, cleaving at the rising creatures.


_Atk: +10 Greatsword +1 (Bjorn's Faith) +10 2d6+7 19-20/x2_


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Apr 23, 2007)

Lodric, glad of the protection from the charm Mardo gave him strikes again at the fell before him.  ooc: unarmed attack +7 1d6+3 damage  He then calls to Valurel, "Take my charm!  I can strike at them without touching them."

ooc:  Assuming Lodric hits and is able to drop the fell he is fighting, after he does so he will try to move to Valurel's side to pass him his charm of protection.  If the fell is still standing, I will execute this move (hopefully) next round.


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 23, 2007)

Mardo gasps as the summoned webs suddenly combust, shooting a blast of scorching air back toward the two under the cart.  Raspy, he manages to choke out, "If you have a web of ice, I think it might hold off these flame-fleshed Fell better than more fuel for our fiery foes!" 

Mardo takes another look at the battle and selects his target carefully.  As he spins the leather strap, he says to Kaela, "If you have some water, it looks like we'll need... it"  He looses the stone and immediately reaches toward the top of the cart.

OOC: Mardo is "carefully selecting" a target.  First off, he will eliminate the fell that are directly involved in melee combat (the ones that would impose a -4 to hit), and then he's looking for fell that are about to attack someone who looks more vulnerable than others (like the ones bearing down on Cyz or someone who just got hurt).  He's especially hoping, however, to not draw his target's attention too much with the attack.  He'll go for an already-hurt Fell if he thinks it'll kill the thing.

sling +5, 1d3, crit x2, range 50 ft.

You said 12 Fell straight off.  Do we see more coming?  How many?  From which directions?

Next off, Mardo is going to reach onto the cart for the gallon of water.  That'll keep him from slinging, so he's also going to pocket the sling and whip out the dagger, but since it's hidden, getting the dagger is another full round.  *So:*  Next round Mardo is full defensive, puts away the sling, grabs the water.  Round after, Mardo pulls his dagger.  In the next round, the fifth round of combat, Mardo is going to use the water on someone who might need it (if that happens) and get ready to help otherwise.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 24, 2007)

Frustration clear on her face, Kaela lets out a quiet 'grrr' of annoyance and casts again, this time allowing her anger to manifest in a more direct and deadly manner. A bolt of acid forms at her fingertips and flies at a Fell with amazing speed.

ooc: Cast Acid Arrow on an undamaged Fell, ranged touch attack +5, 2d4 damage this round, 2d4 damage next round.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 26, 2007)

Herger has been looking for something to take his frustration out upon and fell are the perfect targets.  They are abominations and should have stayed dead.  These however were different.  In this barren land, they seem to continue to surface from below.  Is there no end to the number that they face?  With a determined swing, he continues to wield his axe in an attempt to end the threat.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 26, 2007)

Reflex save to put out fire = 20 (16+4) 

Valurel rolls away to, attempting to extinguish the flames.  He then draws his bow and readies an arrow.  He is more comfortable using his natural weapons but is wary of Fell that can cause one to burst into flames.


----------



## Hrothgar (Apr 27, 2007)

OOC: There were 12 Fell, 3 are downed, 9 left.  I didn't give numbers, but the Heroes can estimate another 12 or more Fell erupting from the ground circling the Heroes within 60-90 feet.  It will take 3 rounds before these Fell can close with the Heroes.

Stahrl's sword sings a deadly song as it slashes before the large Dorn.  The ancient sword crashes through the rib cage of a fiery Fell, but the Fell continues on, slaming its fist into Starhl's chest.  Flames spring along Starhl's midsection and chest as the smell of burnt flesh and hair rise in the Heroes nostrils.  A second Fell staggers at Starhl, but its flaming grasp misses the Northman.
OOC: Starhl takes 10 points of damage and is on fire.  I need a Reflex save for Starhl - go ahead and roll Krug.  Two Fell are attacking Starhl.

Cyz drops to her knees, scrambling to dowse the flames.  Screaming, a Fell descends on her, beating her with a flaming fist.  Starhl, help me!  Mardo's keen eyes scan the scene, identifying this Fell standing over Cyz as an easy target.  His sling screams as it looses a stone, but the bullet flies wide of its mark.
OOC: One Fell is attacking Cyz, who is still on fire.  Mardo missed on his attack.

Shocked, the Ghost quenches the flames along his arms.  Stepping out of the range of these slow moving Fell, the Ghost draws his bow and prepares to destroy these vile creatures.  One Fell stumbles forth, but its wild grasp misses the lithe Elf.
OOC: Valurel stopped the fire on his arms this round and drew his bow.  He can fire next round. One Fell is attacking Valurel.

Herger's mightly axe cleaves another Fell in twain.  However, two more take its place.  Their flaming hands do not burn Herger, thanks to the stone charm, but their blackened claws draw blood on the Giant's thighs.  Kaela, sensing the danger the Giant is in, draws Aryth's magic into an acid bolt, a bolt that can burn without fire.  The projectile slams into a Fell, its bones snapping and popping with the burning acid.  The creature collapses in on itself into a pile of smoking bones.
OOC: Herger downed one Fell, but another one is attacking.  Herger takes 7 points of damage.  Kaela destroyed one Fell.

Lodric's fist slams into the Fell, crushing its flame-weakened skull.  Another Fell leaps at Lodric, raking its searing hot claws along the Erenlander's arm.
OOC: Lodric dropped on Fell, but another has moved in to attack.

Surrounding the Heroes, cries of hunger scream out on the dead, ashen plane as more Fell burst up.


----------



## Krug (Apr 27, 2007)

_Starhl rolls a 17.Reflex bonus:+2 Total: 19_ 

"So many of this accursed things..."

_Starhl looks to see if the others will run. Doesn't move yet._


----------



## maddmic (Apr 27, 2007)

Herger is beginning to enjoy the combat.  His rage is flowing through him as he continues to hack at their enemies.  It is only after he drops the 2nd fell that he notices the groups situation.  The fell continue to come from below.  There does not seem to be an end to the supply of walking dead.  As their enemies are dropped, 2 more step forward.  This is the real danger.  Not the fell themselves, but the hoard.  No one fell poses any real threat to the heroes, but the lot of them will surely whittle the group to nothingness, much like the horse.

Could they outrun the enemy?  Was it possible to reach the forest before the fell overcame them, or were they doomed to fight the endless numbers of walking dead until they collapsed?  Hergere set his focus back to the target in front of him and swung his axe again.  He then chanced a glance at Mardos cart.  Would it hold the slower of the party?  Could he run with it while the short one, Cyz, and Kaela rode?

OOC:
Greataxe +10 (3d6 + 8, x3) (+4 BAB, +4 St, +1 WF, +1 Dorn melee 2handed, +2 dmg (weapon specialization))

He will cleave into another fell if there is one within reach should he kill his first target.
(I can't believe I missed that feat on his sheet!  He'd have cleaved earlier)

Does it look like the cart is big enough to carry those 3?  If so, does it look like it's possible to outrun the fell if he could pull the cart at a flat out run?

Just thinking outloud here.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 27, 2007)

Kaela's eyes go wide with surprise at the strength of the acidic bolt. Forming another, she fires it in hopes of helping Cyz escape the dangerous firey claws.

ooc: Another acid arrow, same numbers. I'm feeling pretty good about our chances so long as more don't come, but if we can't make a serious dent in these ones in the next three rounds we're going to be in big trouble. I could use Grease to try to limit the advance, maybe, but that affects a very small area.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Apr 27, 2007)

ooc: by my count we have dropped six so far.  Six remain who are engaged with us now (two on Starhl, one each on Lodric, Valurel Herger and Cyz) and another 12 or so are closing in within another round or two.

Lodric strikes at the fell that tried to attack him, stepping back after he does, hoping to keep away from the others advancing on them.  As his body moves through the motions reflexively, his mind races over the terrain they have crossed:  Was there any place more defensible?  Rock outcroppings to keep at their back?  Water in a stream or pond that might deter or even harm these foul creatures?  To remain where they are and allow themselves to be surrounded will surely result in the death of some, if not all of them.  

ooc: unarmed attack +7 1d6+3 damage followed by a 5 foot step back.


----------



## Bihlbo (Apr 27, 2007)

maddmic said:
			
		

> Does it look like the cart is big enough to carry those 3?  If so, does it look like it's possible to outrun the fell if he could pull the cart at a flat out run?
> COLOR]




OOC: I imagined that it was about 4'x5' on its surface.  If it were any larger, Mardo would have had it made smaller so he could pull it.  Mardo would easily fit on it, I have no doubt, but he's light and Small, and the others are not, so I wouldn't presume to guess.

*Reminder:*


			
				Bihlbo said:
			
		

> Mardo is full defensive, puts away the sling, grabs the water.




"I'm comin I'm comin!!  Why we're not on the fly yet is beyond me, I'll tell ya!"


----------



## Hrothgar (Apr 30, 2007)

OOC: Thanks, maddmic.  Krug, I just checked and Starhl has Cleave as well!  Remember to give me these feats for combat!  I assuming Starhl will be doin' some cleavin' as well!

The ashen plain seems to have come to fiery life with the arrival of the Heroes.  Undead shamble across its choking surface, coals glow wickedly as the ash is sifted aside, and the northern edge blazes once more into flames, eating once again at the dry Erenland plains.

Twisting away from the fiery Fell, the flames on Starhl extinguish.  Starhl hesitates, but only for a brief second, waiting on the Heroes, willing to flee but unwilling to leave his charges behind.  Grunting with satisfaction, he commits himself once more to combat, his sword crashing a flaming carcass, spraying splintered bones across the plain.  Using his momentum, Starhl's sword continues in a deadly arc to crush the skull of the second attacking Fell.
OOC: Both Fell attacking Starhl are down and Starhl is no longer on fire.

Mardo's quick gait brings him to Cyz's side, his water container held high.  Spraying the water over Cyz, the flames quickly go out, leaving the woman with blackened skin and agony in her eyes.  The spraying water also contacts the Fell, who hisses in unison with the water sizzling on its fiery bones.  Anger flashing across her face, Cyz's fist crashes into the pelvic region of the Fell, splintering its bones, leaving its upper torso flailing in the ash.
OOC: Through Mardo's quick action, Cyz's fire is out and the Fell was damaged.  Cyz destroyed the Fell.  As for Mardo's cart, I will side with Bihlbo's assessment of who it could carry.

Kaela's second arcane bolt smashes into the back of the Fell attacking Valurel.  Staggering, its bones dissolving in the eldritch acid, it swipes at Valurel as the Ghost draws his bowstring.  Missing with its wild raking claw, Valurel's arrow crashes through its skull dropping the grotesque creature in the ash.
OOC: Kaela's acid arrow and Valurel's arrow destroyed the Fell attacking Valurel.

Herger's massive axe shears through another Fell, its huge swing carrying it crashing into the Fell attacking Lodric.  Staggered, the Fell shatters with Lodric's devastating punch.
OOC: The Fell attacking Herger and Lodric are down.

The Fell attacking the Heroes are down; their bones continue to burn and dissolve to gray ash.  However, other Fell swarm toward the Heroes from the south and east.  Shambling across the ash plain, these Fell are crazed, lacking the cunning of most Fell.  From their vantage point, the Heroes could head north back onto the plains or west into Erethor, easily outrunning the Fell.  However, if the dead horse was originally from the group that captured Aislinn, where would they have fled?  Elves were most certainly in the party.  Would they have fled into Erethor or braved the Plains of Blood and Ash?  From what the Heroes see, only a madman would dare the wastes of the ash plains.

OOC: Fell will have a melee attack in two rounds unless the Heroes move west or north.


----------



## maddmic (May 1, 2007)

Herger is satisfied with the results of the combat.  As he surveys the damage, he is not too concerned with their current situation.  That is until he looks to the south and east.  He sees more of the burning walking dead coming their way.  With that, he looks to the north and west to try to determine their best course of action.  Do they head into the forest, or flee into the plains?  

If this horse belonged to their quarry, which way did _they_ go?  The old man was crazy enough to head into the plains, but he was no fool.  He had elves with him, so surely they fled to the safety of the forest.  Herger looks to the others.  "We must flee.  I am certain that even if we defeat the next onslaught of walking dead, that more will follow.  Valurel, can you determine which way our enemies fled?"

He then pauses as he looks to Kaela and Cyz.  "If we can't determine their direction, we should go to the forest.  That would be the old man's instinct.  He was a coward and wouldn't want to face a place full of so much uncertainty and forces of the shadow.  Mardo, I can pull the cart so that we can stay ahead of the fell if you would allow Kaela and Cyz to ride with you.  Otherwise, we need to figure another means of bearing the slower in our party."


----------



## Bobitron (May 1, 2007)

Kaela nods, overcoming her fear and standing up from her spot beneath the wagon. Impressed with Herger's logic, she agrees. "Makes sense to me! Let's get out of here!"  She hops atop the cart without hesitation, anxious to get moving.


----------



## Bihlbo (May 2, 2007)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> OOC: Through Mardo's quick action, Cyz's fire is out and the Fell was damaged.  Cyz destroyed the Fell.  As for Mardo's cart, I will side with Bihlbo's assessment of who it could carry.




OOC: If that's the case, my assessment is that it'll carry two Mediums and Mardo easy.  A third Medium might have a hard time holding on.  If I were GMing it, I'd say the third has to make Strength checks every five minutes, with a low DC, but the DC rises +2 for every successive save.  So holding on for 30 minutes might be tough, but to get away it'd be easy (this seems the best way to mimic a similar situation I found myself in once IRL).  That's just me though.  Also, Mardo could piggy-back on Herger if needed.  He has good balance 



			
				maddmic said:
			
		

> "Mardo, I can pull the cart so that we can stay ahead of the fell if you would allow Kaela and Cyz to ride with you.  Otherwise, we need to figure another means of bearing the slower in our party."




"Yes sir!" Mardo barks as he quickly straps the rest of the water to the cart and turns to the two women to help them into position.  "I'm sure glad we're off!  I hate fire - it destroys and leaves ya with nothin ta show for it... Ah, good girl, hold on here," he says as he points Kaela to a secured and strong strap on the side of the cart.

OOC: Mardo doesn't get on till Kaela and Cyz (if she gets on) both look like they are holding on tightly and secure.  If he has to he'll Run to catch up and scramble aboard.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 5, 2007)

Cyz nods at Mardo as she pulls herself on the cart and collapses in agony.  Quickly the Heroes stride west toward the great forest, the great homewood trees dwarfing the familiar oak and elm trees seen so often in the North.  Strive as they might, the fiery Fell are slow footed, slowly falling behind the Heroes.  Screaming in hatred and hunger, their cries only seem to attract more Fell.  As the Heroes cover the half-mile to the forest's edge, they wind through blackend stumps and boles of skeletal trees that stand in mute testimony to the scorching hand of Shadow.  The Fell follow through the no-man's land, igniting the broken remains of dead trees with their heat.

As the Heroes pass finally into the green forest from the ash ruin to the east, the Fell stop, unwilling to follow further.  Screaming in frustration, they slam ruined trees in anger, smashing anything nearby before slowly sinking back into the ash plain.

The Heroes breathe easier as the Fell disappear.  To the west, the land rises sharply, craggy stone bluffs breaking out among the oak and the towering maudrial trees.  Passing into the great forest, the Heroes enter a surreal world: above, a canopy of leaves cover the sky, shading the forest in uncountable hues of green.  Bird songs are carried on the gentle breeze that stirs the forest leaves, while uncountable, brilliantly hued butterflies flit amongst the ferns, flowers, moss, and grass on the forest floor.  Although a slight breeze blows in the wood, the trees occasionally groan and twist even as the breeze abates.  A land of eternal twilight with its shaded glades and shifting shadows, it is an alien landscape to all perhaps Valurel.

With no more than a few steps into the forest, a shout goes up from ahead.  Hold your fire!  There is an Erunsil amongst them!  Seemingly melding from the forest itself, an Elven warrior materializes from the glooming wood.  Dressed in forest green and weilding an ornate bow, chestnut brown hair runs down her back.  With a strong voice, the Elf speaks.  We know not what would bring such a ragged band into our forest, but you are not welcome here!  Turn and leave!  My warriors have their bows trained on you.  Begone!  Or die!


----------



## Krug (May 5, 2007)

"We are enemies of the Shadow," says Starhl, growling, his eyes turned to the woods around him. Though he cannot see them, he knows what the elf says if probably true.


----------



## Bobitron (May 6, 2007)

Kaela entered the glade in wonder. She had never seen anything like these primeval woods and it was hard to stop staring into the canopy above and letting the breeze run over her upturned face. A smile crept into form as they passed in peace into the ancient trees and the teeming butterflies.

The smile was quickly dashed when the defender made herself known. _Why must even the places left that still hold goodness and safety be closed to us,_ she thinks sadly.

Krug's words came as the first reply. She looked over the elf carefully, waiting for her reaction. _I hope Valurel can make an impression!_


----------



## maddmic (May 7, 2007)

Herger stops in his tracks at the elf's request.  He is puzzled.  _'Surely she must know that we are enemies of the shadow.  We travel with one of her kind.'_  Not wanting to delay any longer though, he speaks after Starhl.

"We shall not take one more step into your forest, but we ask that you hear us out.  Hear our story and decide if you will aid us, or throw us back to those whom we both fight.  I only request this because we were sent this way by one of your sisters, Elaural of Erethor.  She charged us with a task and we are on our way to complete it.  Please, hear our words before you turn us back to the burning dead."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 9, 2007)

Valurel stands in the wooded glade, throwing back his head and breathing deeply of the myriad scents the forest presents to him.  He closes his eyes and listens to the soothing sounds of the birds and the forest in general.  He is almost immediately overcome by the urge to plunge deeper into the forest and never leave again.  He has missed this place, much more than he imagined he ever would.  The only thing that was missing was the snow and cold that he was accustomed to.  Other than that, everything was perfect.  Perfect that is until the challenging voice.  The language of his people was like soft and pleasant music to his ears.  All of that changed when the same voice spoke out in the language of the Erenland.

"You would turn us away, sister?" Valurel called out in a language he hadn't spoken in more than a year.  "I am Erunsil.  This is my home.  And these are my friends.  Much have we had to overcome to get here and many horrors have we seen.  My friends and I fight against Shadow.  More importantly, we seek the Hope, a young girl named Aislinn, stolen away from our care and protection by forces with unknown intentions."  Valurel holds out his hands at his sides, away from his weapons, so as not to alarm the elves.  He does his best to force down his feral instincts as he speaks, hoping his words will have some effect on the elves.  "I am weary and my spirit nearly broken.  The only thing keeping me going is the knowledge that Aislinn is in the hands of those who might do her harm.  Might we talk without the threat of violence?"

He falls silent, hoping he made an impression but ready to leap to action if the elves threaten he or his friends.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 9, 2007)

Knowing there is little he can add to change anything should the elven sentries not accept the word of one of their own, Lodric carefully lifts his waterskin from his belt and takes a small mouthful to ease the gritty feeling of inhaled soot from his tongue and throat.


----------



## Bihlbo (May 9, 2007)

Quietly, and with a practiced voice of calm friendliness, "Valurel, I'm not keen on being filled with elvish arrows.  I hope you know what you're doing here.  If this is a bargain of some type, I hope you explain it to us before you make any agreements."

As Mardo speaks he nonchalantly pulls off his hat to dust it and make sure it still looks good, and then adjusts his jacket, pulling here and there, brushing soot and dust off in places.  As he fidgets, he gives sidelong glances to the others to see how ready the party is to fight or flee, depending on the outcome of the elf's parlay with his kin.

OOC: _vs. the elves:_ Bluff check +9 to appear to be simply fidgeting and not preparing for a conflict.  Sleight of Hand check +9 to push his hidden dagger into a position where it's easier to draw, without the elves being able to tell that he has a dagger hidden.  (Maybe there is no game mechanic for this, maybe it's just flavor.)


----------



## Hrothgar (May 9, 2007)

OOC: Just want to remind the Heroes that they do have parchment with writing on it from the dead horse.

The Elf looks at Starhl with narrowed, suspicious eyes.  "In these dark times, Northman, even the enemy of our enemy can do us great harm."  Her eyes sweep over Mardo, Kaela, and Lodric, her body tensed like a coiled spring.  Her eyes dart quickly like a striking snake at any body movements, straining to spy hidden weapons or dangerous intentions.

Her hard exterior is shaken momentarily by Herger's and Valurel's words, especially at the mention of two names: Elaurel and Aislinn.  Drop your weapons.  All of them.  Follow me into the forest.  At least the Heroes would not be vomited back onto the ashen plains.  You are now prisoners of the Caransil.  Any false intentions will be repayed with a quick death.  Run, and you will be slain.  Say goodbye to Erenland, for those foolish enough to enter Erethor rarely return.  Then again, maybe the plains weren't so bad.

I repeat, drop your weapons and follow me.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 9, 2007)

Lodric removes his inutek and dagger and holds them out. "I realize we are in no position to bargin, but would you mind bringing our weapons with you?  They are hard to come by out in world beyond this forest.  On the slim chance we earn our liberty from the Caransil, it would be good to have them again.  Should we remain prisoners, I'm sure you could find some use for them yoursleves. ooc: Diplomacy +10


----------



## Bobitron (May 10, 2007)

_She knows something._ That is all it takes for Kaela to be willing. Stepping forward, she takes out the slender knife from her belt and tosses it onto the ground before Lodric.

"Please! Tell us what you know," she says, turning to face the archer. "We are desperate for a moment of hope after many dark days. We don't want to hurt anyone who is the Shadow's foe."

ooc: Help with Diplomacy, +12.


----------



## Bihlbo (May 10, 2007)

With mention of the group becoming prisoners, Mardo's expression turns dark and hard.  Without taking his eyes off of Valurel, Mardo's hands eventually start to move again, now patting himself down for any weapons that he should relenquish.  "Weapons, eh? ... prisoners." 

As the gnome moves his hands methodically over his jacket looking for weapons, his elbow nudges the hidden dagger, and moves it back into place hidden well under his clothes.  "My good elf, we should have a talk about your negociative abilities.  I would have thought that becoming a prisoner to your own people was something only humans were capable of doing."

Mardo, with no obvious weapon on his person, has nothing to lay down.  His mind however, races in making a list of the weapons he knows of that the party has concealed or cannot lose.

OOC: In a roundabout way, Mardo is attempting to help with the Diplomacy check also, +12.
Mardo's hoping that the dagger is hidden enough, and that they don't notice that the strap around his shoulder is a sling.  

I totally missed the papers we found on the horse.  Was there time enough for Mardo to have read them (Erenlander*) while on the run from the undead?


----------



## maddmic (May 11, 2007)

Herger watches as the others began to relinquish their weapons.  He hears their words, but he does not understand what they are doing.  The last time they really trusted strangers, they were betrayed.  He would not stand for this.  He agreed with Kaela that the Elven woman knew something.  That was apparent in the manner in which she treated them once the names were spoken.  Yet he was unwilling to be fooled again.

"Forgive me, but I cannot surrender my weapon.  We have trusted people whom we didn't know in the past and that is what put us in this situation.  A girl was stolen from us.  She is the one we seek so that we can take her to the Queen.  We were charged with that task and now hunt her captors down.  Captures that include an old man by the name Fallax, another man named Ibor and..."  He pauses, then continues.  "elves.  I know not all elves are to blame for this, but you must understand my unwillingness to trust you without so much as an explanation.  I understand you are protecting your people, but you have to understand that I am protecting mine.  I failed at keeping our Hope safe, I will not fail at keeping my friends safe."


----------



## Hrothgar (May 14, 2007)

OOC: Bihlbo, the parchment had flowing, High Elven script.  Valurel could read the parchment, but never had time before the Fell attacked.

The Elven warrior nods as weapons are dropped to the ground.  She turns to Lodric, Your weapons will be brought, lest they fall into the Shadow's hands.  Her cold eyes turn to Kaela, If you are to know anything, it will not be my decision.  A small sneer appears across the warrior's beautiful face at Mardo's stinging words, My tactics are dictated by the times, river gnome.  Even our society can learn the brutish ways of humans if it serves to protect us against Shadow.  Now, quickly.  Finish disarming yourselves.  With the approach of dusk more terrible things than just Fell stalk the wastelands below.

As Herger hesitates, the Elven woman listens to the Giant's words with no sign of emotion.  At the mention of Elves, however, the lithe warrior's muscles quiver with rage, a rage she cannot contain, but does not address.  Instead, she vents on Herger's last few statements.  Fool!  How many Elves have died, tricked into taking ragged bands like yourselves into Erethor?  How many Elves have died, providing shelter and food and sanctuary from Shadow to refugees to only find them agents of Shadow?  The only reason I did not have you cut down is because of the Erunsil amongst you.  But, by the old gods I will keep my land and family safe from the likes of you!  Her bow drawn with arrow knocked and at her ear before the Heroes can react, she spits her final words like venom, Put down your axe, Northman, or by Shadow we will cut you down where you stand!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 14, 2007)

Lodric drops his weapons.  With hands out by his side he carefully moves between the Elven woman and Herger, his back to the woman as he address Herger.  "Herger, I understand your reluctance, but you endanger yourself, and perhaps the rest of us as well.  If she has unseen warriors covering us, we cannot fight them all and expect to survive.  We cannot flee, except to run back into the burning fell.  Dead, we are of no use to Aislinn.  Alive we, as well as Aislinn, have hope.  Our trusting has betrayed us before, but rather than becoming altogether untrusting, we need to be more cautious in giving our trust.  Unfortunately now is one of those moments where we must give limited trust that this woman will take us to someone who might be able to help us, and then decide whether they deserve our trust as well.  If she means to betray us yet again, we are likely already doomed. Whispered to Herger, And we are far from helpless without forged blades.


----------



## Krug (May 14, 2007)

Starhl observes with hands in front of him. "Our goals are the same," he says quietly.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 15, 2007)

Having no weapons except for his claws and the bow still slung across his back, Valurel doesn't bother dropping anything.  Pent up anger and frustration mixed with feelings of despair and hopelessness surface and the snow elf's normally grayish face turns a light shade of crimson.

"Who are you to call us fools?" Valurel growls, his feral instincts beginning to show through.  "Do not think your threats scare me or my companions.  We have faced much scarier things than the likes of you.  I'm warning you, I am done being treated with loathing and disrespect.  That fact that it is coming from one of my own kind is even more unbelievable.  I left my home over a year ago with an Erunsil raiding party.  We were attacked and all of my friends were slaughtered.  My wife was killed in that same attack.  Since then I have found myself in the company of these brave people.  Our hearts are pure and our intentions are good.  If you loose that arrow, many of us will die here today, including possibly yourself.  You are the one escalating this into a conflict, not us.  I will not relinquish my bow nor can I put down these," Valurel says, holding up his hands.  "Being unarmed in this world is a death sentence, even beneath the bows of the trees of Erethor.  If you attack us, you will have a bloodbath on your hands."

Valurel drops to a crouch, ready to spring towards the elf if she should actually fire her bow.


----------



## Bihlbo (May 15, 2007)

As Herger speaks, Mardo noticably relaxes, and having nothing else occupying him at the moment, folds his arms and picks at his teeth with a splinter he found earlier, nodding on occasion.

But then Valurel growls and begins to speak in his elfy-talk.  Mardo stiffens and his glance darts from elf to elf, trying to discern what's going on.  As he speaks his tone is more hostile, and Mardo's eyes grow wide and nervous.

Then, as Valurel drops into a crouch, Mardo yells and springs to the side, arms covering his head, diving behind a tree.  "I think you're doing this wrong!  I don't want to get shot!"


----------



## maddmic (May 15, 2007)

Herger is visibly torn between his feelings and the wise words of Lodric.  

He is giving thought to what Lodric said and is actually considering giving them his weapon.  Then the elf speaks.....

The giant notices the change in the elfs face and his change in stance.  The northman is unsure of what was said, but it is clear that the feral elf is readying himself for a conflict.  Herger grips his greataxe and begins to search the trees for other arrows trained upon the group.


----------



## Bobitron (May 15, 2007)

"STOP IT!"  

Kaela's voice rings out through the tension, cutting through like a knife cuts butter.  

"Why is it coming to this! Do we trust her to take our weapons? Does she trust us enough to allow us into the woods? She has no more reason to trust us than we do her. One of us must give. We are coming from a position where we need her help more than she needs us. Please, drop your weapons. If there is any hope that she can lead us to Aislinn, we must take it." 

The slight girl steps in front of Valurel, facing him with pleading eyes. "Please."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 16, 2007)

Valurel relaxes his hostile stance slightly and looks up at Kaela.  "There are things in these woods just as frightening as those that we have faced elsewhere, Kaela.  Disarming only makes us more the fools that she claims we are.  And she has told us nothing that might indicate that she knows anything about Aislinn's whereabouts.  I'm through trusting those that wish to put us in a position of weakness without giving anything in return.  You must understand my position.  These are MY people treating us this way.  I am bewildered and saddened.  If this is what it has come to here, I will not allow them to take us without some assurances."

He stands up and steps to the side to where he can see the elf again, making an effort to compose himself before speaking.  "You have likely heard what I just told my friend," he calls out.  "I refuse to disarm and will not advise my friends to do so unless you offer us something in return.  Bringing our weapons with us is not enough.  I want to know what you know about Aislinn before I agree to turn myself over to your charge peacefully.  I beg you, please tell us what you know of Elaurel and Aislinn.  If you do so, I will disarm and come along peacefully.  I do not want this to turn to violence any more than you do but I am through trusting those that wish to put us in a position of weakness without some offering in return."

He waits for the elf's response, arms hanging loosely at his sides, ready to take cover if things turn ugly.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 16, 2007)

Lodric carefully turns back to face the elf woman and the woods.  He keeps his weight balanced upon the balls of his feet, ready to move quickly, while his eyes scan for others hidden in the trees.


----------



## Bihlbo (May 16, 2007)

Still cowering behind the tree with his arms over his head, Mardo catches Kaela's eye and gives her a quick wink and a coy grin.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 20, 2007)

OOC: Good roleplaying everyone!     And sorry for the delay.   

Frayed nerves and heated threats leave the Heroes in a rage.  The female Elven warrior shows no sign of her resolve fading, her bow raised and trained on Herger.  The wild Northman and Erenlander speak true, Giant.  This wood is no longer sanctuary to those fleeing the Shadow.  With Valurel's angry words, the Elf's beautiful, fey face controts angrily.  So be it cousin, the Caraheen will bury you...

The intermittment groans that echoed throughout the ancient forest now seem concentrated around the Heroes.  It is Mardo who first realizes what is happening, the flamboyant's Gnome's hands rests on a large oak.  Mardo's coy expression turns to one of shock as the tree above him _bends_ low, its wood groaning horribly.  The other trees surrounding the Heroes shake and rustle, showering leaves on the Heroes as their boughs twist and bend, long branches hovering threateningly above the Heroes.

Kaela's angry words cut through the forest, even halting the advance of the encroaching forest.  The Elf's bow is still drawn and trained on Herger, but she aims at her Erunsil cousin when he speaks.  The woman speaks wise words, and I will barter information with you, Cousin, for you and your cohorts disarming and accompanying my force as prisoners.  

The Elven warrior's eyes are focused entirely on Valurel, her bow trained on the Ghost's chest.  Her speech is emotionless, cold.  The Whisper first told us of an unknown force that penetrated Erethor two weeks ago.  They struck where our scouts were not - they obviously knew where to slip into the Caraheen without encountering Elvish resistance.  We mobilized quickly, sought aid from our allies, but we were not fast enough.  They followed the ancient ways and stayed ahead of our efforts before disappearing into the Darkening Wood where even Elves dare not tread.  She quivers with rage as she continues.  Then came the Widowmaker, Thune.  One of the few non-Elves that can hear the Whisper.  He is nigh uncatchable and on the trail of those that you pursue.

As for the girl...she is dead.  The Whisper told us so.

Now the Elven warrior's eyes survey the entire group.  Now you know everything I know.  If you wish to add your story to that already told, drop your weapons and follow me.  Others will want to hear your story as well.


----------



## Krug (May 20, 2007)

Starhl gasps when he hears the warrior say the girl is dead. "How do you know? I demand proof!!" He shouts in anger.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 21, 2007)

"The Whisper is their only proof, Starhl," Valurel says without taking his eyes off the elf with her bow trained on him.  "The only way we will get more answers is to comply with her."

Valurel, his face expressionless, his emotions held firmly in check, tosses his bow in front of him, followed by his meager supply of arrows.


----------



## Bihlbo (May 21, 2007)

Seeing things calm down, and recognizing the power the elves have over the group no matter who is armed with what, Mardo stands and moves closer to the others.

Upon hearing the news he says, "What is the point in continuing this pursuit if the girl is dead already?"


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 21, 2007)

Lodric looks over at Mardo, "'The Whisper says she is dead'"  I don't have any idea who this Whisper is.  Perhaps he or she just wants us to believe Aislinn is dead so we will no longer pursue her.  Maybe this Whisper is working with those elves with Fallax.  I need more before I am convinced she is gone and there is no reason to go on."

ooc: I understand that The Whisper is a magical "spirit of the forest" that speaks to some of the elves of events happening within Erethor, but Lodric has no knowledge of any of this.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 22, 2007)

As Valurel disarms, the Elven warrior lowers her bow.  And the rest of you?  Do you disarm as well?

Hearing Mardo's question, the Elven woman replies coldly.  That is irrelevant.  You will be conducted into the heart of Erethor to provide your knowledge of the group that penetrated our forest to aid in our war effort.  Turning to Lodric and Starhl, the Elven warrior states Your Erunsil companion knows of the Whisper and what it means to the Elves of Erethor.  If you are compliant, you may yet achieve the truth and proof you seek.

Come now!  Quickly!  Drop your weapons and follow me.  I warn you, shy not from the path I tread lest an arrow find your heart or the Great Forest swallow you.

OOC: Do the rest of the Heroes disarm?


----------



## Bobitron (May 23, 2007)

ooc: Kaela's knife is already at her feet.

The elf maid's word cut Kaela as keenly as a knife. A sharp gasp escape her lips as she falls to her knees, a look of shock and disbelief on her face. _It can't be. I know in my heart that she lives. I know it._ She shakes her head slowly back and forth.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 24, 2007)

Valurel looks down at the despondent Kaela and then back at the elf-woman.  His face shows a mix of contempt for his captors and sorrow for the words they have used to crush his hopes and those of his companions.  He briefly considers charging the elf and letting her fire an arrow through his heart but instead bends down and offers his arm to Kaela, helping her to her feet and allowing her to lean on him.  He opens his mouth to speak again to their captor but closes it quickly, deciding that he would be better off keeping quiet.  After all, was she really much different than he himself was?  Losing the ability to trust was common in a world ruled by Shadow.  Valurel starts forward, continuing to support Kaela as long as she needs it.


----------



## Krug (May 24, 2007)

"My weapon will be kept in its scabbard, but I am not leaving it here," says Starhl. He sees what the elf says. If the elf is agreeable otherwise he will agree to follow him.


----------



## maddmic (May 24, 2007)

Herger listens to the elf and is visibly hurt when she speaks of Aislinn's supposed fate.  He looks at the elf, trying to discern if she tells the truth, but finally dismisses what she said.  He is ready to turn and go back the way he came, when the others begin to turn in their weapons.  He would surely choose to die by fighting the evil that stalks the land instead of trusting this elf by giving up his weapon to be only slaughtered later.

Once he sees his friends begin to bend to her wishes though, Herger has no choice.  He will stay with them, even if only to die protecting them from whatever their fate may be as prisoners.  He watches Kaela fall and Valurel stoop to help her.  Their band has been broken with this news.  Their hope in the girl has now been vanquished if this fae speaks the truth.

The giant relinquishes his huge axe with a large thud.  He then begins to move in the direction of the others, continuing to watch the elf with untrusting eyes.  "She has not fallen.  She remains alive.  That girl is stronger than any person I have met.  Rest assured my friends, the Hope is still with us.  We will find her and she will prove to be a valued ally in the fight against the dark one.  We have witnessed a battle, centuries old, whose outcome was reversed due to this girl.  I believe that it will take more than an old sniveling traitor to destroy her and what she represents."


----------



## Bihlbo (May 24, 2007)

"Elves of the Erethor, I think the points of your arrows have driven a wedge between two groups who should otherwise be allies.  In the time I have been with this group here, we have worked diligently against those who serve the Shadow, and in my time I've been one of the best friends that a resistance fighter could have." 

As he speaks, Mardo walks calmly around, gathering the weapons that the group had offered, carrying them in an obviously non-threatening way.  "Why just two weeks ago, an erensil and two humans on the run from the authorities back in Erenland came to me with a very modest sack of goods they wished to trade for weapons.  They left with two longswords once owned by legates and a suit of halfling-made leathers thanks to the generous efforts of yours truely.  I hate passing up a chance to profit, but I hate it when those who can fight against the Shadow are unarmed even more."

Holding a bundle of heavy weapons Mardo stands between the party and the elves, "So you see, it pains me to see myself and my friends here forced to relenquish weapons by those who have the most to gain from _us_ being armed and ready to defend you and your kind.  But if this helps your war efforts, we will do all we can.  If it allows us knowledge of the fate of the girl we seek, we will comply readily.  And if we can get going as soon as possible, we would appreciate it."

Gesturing toward the weapons in his arms, "As a matter of fact, I would be happy to carry these on my cart if that is helpful.  Regardless, we need to know that once we've met your superiors and helped your war effort we will have them returned, as I am sure your superiors are wise enough to recognize friends when they see them."

OOC:  Diplomacy to make it clear and trustworthy that Mardo's allegience is with the elves and those who resist Isrador: +16

Diplomacy to come across as a trustworthy, non-violent trader who is trying to make an honest deal here (our compliance and efforts to help them for our weapons being sort-of kept but not at the ready): +16

Diplomacy unrelated to the two above circumstances: +12


----------



## Hrothgar (May 26, 2007)

The Elven woman stands quietly while Herger denies the news she has given them.  I only know what the Whisper tells me, Giant.  As great as she may have been, she is dead now.  The Elven warrior retreats from the glade.  Come! It is dangerous to be here at night!  Gracefully climbing the uneven ground along the bluff, the Elven woman turns to Starhl and Mardo.  Your fate is as you decide it.

Despite the horrific news the Elven woman has visited on the Heroes, the strength of their own bonds of comradeship support them as they struggle after the Elf.  Leaning on each other for support, the Heroes move into the Fey forest.  The scene is surreal and at times unworldly.  The massive cedar, oak, maple, elm and homewood trees seem to sway of their own accord at their approach, their leaves rustling ever so slightly despite the lack of wind.  Where undergrowth seems impassable, small trails appear, twisting and winding, often obscuring Heroes from those directly in front or behind them.  Above, motes of light filter through the green canopy, lighting on grassy glades or stone escarpments, brilliantly colored butterflies and flowers.  At times, out of the corner of their eyes, the Heroes spy figures walking next to their path: Elven hunters seen briefly, gone in an instant.  Apparently, the Elven female had not lied about the other Caransil with her.

As the gloom of night begins to descend on Erethor, the Heroes pass through a cleverly hidden rock ravine that climbs a low hill at the base of a rocky bluff.  Ghostly, sad singing drifts to the Heroes' ears from up the hill.  Passing up the hill, the heroes come upon a small, stony glade.   In the glade at the base of the cliff is the broken trunk of a gigantic oak, its moss-covered remains standing almost thirty feet tall and a similar amount in diameter.  Much of the bark on the trunk has peeled away and its top edges are serrated from the violent break it must have experienced when its trunk split.  The upper portions of the tree are now gone, although thick gnarled roots lie exposed above the stone and grass glade.  Soft, gentle light emanating from small glass globes mounted on poles fixed in the ground illuminates the interior of the dead oak and the grassy glade.  Caransil warriors can be seen exiting and entering the base of the broken trunk by a shadowy crack in a small lee at its foot.  Several other Caransil lie on the roots relaxing, but sit up at the Heroes approach.  Several Caransil emerge from shadowy crevices in the overlooking cliff at the group’s approach and exchange words in with the Elven female warrior.  Well met, Luthorien.  Runners have been sent and we should have word in the morning.   The Elven woman nods and turns to the Heroes.  This is Caransil patrol rest point.  Our force is not large, but the glade is defensable against Shadow.  Follow.

The heroes are conducted between two enormous roots of the broken oak trunk, and down a small grassy gradient to the adjoining apex of the two roots.  Four Caransil guards are set to watch the heroes, while others bring the Heroes food: a nourishing potato stew and apple bake.  I am Luthorien, Caransil warrior and defender of Erethor.  Eat, rest, and regain your strength.  No threat will come to you tonight.  Runners have been sent to alert others more knowledgable than myself about your arrival and your interest in the group that entered the Darkening Wood.  Good rest.  With that Luthorien departs, leaving the Heroes with thier own thoughts and the gentle, sad singing of Caransil Elves.

As night descends, stars can be seen in the cloud breaks above.  The summer heat also cools with night.  Fatigue, sadness, and a desire to rest washes over the Heroes.  Despite being prisoners, here is a chance, finally, after miles of pursuit, to rest.

The Heroes are jolted back into reality with Cyz's frantic voice.  Starhl?  Starhl!  Where are Starhl and the Gnome?!  Starhl and Mardo are nowhere to be seen.



Starhl feels reassured with _Bjorn's Faith_, the heavy weight of the ancient sword hanging on his back.  Nearby, Mardo wheels his cart, carrying the Heroes allotment of heavy weapons.  The pair follow the Heroes into Erethor, walking the twisting, uneven paths as rapidly as they can.  The paths wind wickedly through the forest, the pair losing sight of each other and the other Heroes at times.  Pushing through the undergrowth, the pair find themselves emerging at opposite points from the forest into the same glade where they had met the Elven warrior.  As proof, below them further down the hill, the ashen wasteland extends to the East.  Their companions and the Elven woman are nowhere to be seen.  Passing again into the forest, the trail winds up the bluff and along its side, but eventually reemerges back into the glade.  Further trials also find the trail loops through the forest and reemerges back into the glade.  Each time, the Heroes note that the landmarks along the trail are different, as if the trail itself was shifting in the forest.

Desperate and tired, the pair watches as dusk settles on the land.  To the south, the crimson Burning Line hovers on the horizon, shedding a blood red light over the tops of the trees and ash plain to the East.  Both Heroes can only wonder what horrors lurk the edge of Erethor at night.  Willing to risk the trail once again, the Heroes start to push forward but halt at the sight ahead of them.  A massive furred head breaks through the underbrush ahead, its passage silent on massive padded feet.  A wolf!  But no wolf like Starhl or Mardo have seen before.  Almost four feet at the shoulder, this wolf is a king of the species, a lupine like that that once stalked Aryth at its birth.  A low growl escapes its chest, as its lips curl back to reveal wicked fangs.


----------



## Bihlbo (May 26, 2007)

"This is bad"


----------



## Bobitron (May 27, 2007)

The fact that for the first time in months Kaela is completely safe from the Shadow and its minions doesn't even register in the young woman's mind. Still torn between feelings of deep grief and staunch disbelief, she sits wearily and sips sparingly from a waterskin. The food is most welcome after long days on the road, but her eyes stay downcast as she eats.

Then Cyz's voice breaks through the quiet like shattering glass. Unsure of what to do, she stands and looks for the nearest elf to inquire about the two missing heroes.


----------



## Krug (May 28, 2007)

Starhl draws his sword carefully. He tries to calm the beast down. "Me. Wolf friend. Not hurt." he says, signaling to Mardo not to attack the beast.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 29, 2007)

Valurel drops silently to the ground inside the shelter of the roots of the great tree.  He has little interest in eating but does so, if only to regain some of his lost strength.  He then finds a soft patch of ground and curls up for a nap, hoping to find refuge from his fatigue and sorrow in sleep.

When Cyz starts yelling about Starhl and Mardo, Valurel rolls over to see what the fuss is about.  He couldn't remember seeing the gnome or the big barbarian after they entered the shelter but that didn't mean they hadn't been present.

He rolls to a sitting position and waits to see what answers Kaela gets from the elf she is questioning.


----------



## maddmic (May 30, 2007)

Herger had finally allowed himself the luxury of eating the elven food and finally getting some well deserved rest when Cyz broke the peacefulness.

He stirred, not wanting to wake.  Then the realization of what she said finally hit him.  He bolted up and looked around frantically for those whom she spoke of.  Neither of them in sight, the giant bellowed.  "Friends, to arms!  We have been betrayed again!"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 30, 2007)

Valurel rolls to his feet.  "Herger!  Enough!" he says, starting towards the giant.  "We have not been betrayed.  The elves didn't bring us here and give us food and water only to take the barbarian and gnome away for some sinister purpose.  Something else happened here, something that prevented them from reaching this place with us."  Valurel looks around, making sure the elves are not closing in with weapons in hand.  "Don't be foolish.  We are unarmed and would be cut to pieces.  I'm certain the elves had nothing to do with their disappearance.  These woods can be...difficult.  We'll have to trust that Starhl and Mardo can take care of themselves."


----------



## Hrothgar (May 31, 2007)

The Elven warriors standing guard ready their bows, but nod at Valurel's words.  Those who do not comply with our demands are not permitted entry into Erethor.  The Great Forest will decide their fate now.  The Heroes settle back once again, clearly on edge at this turn of events.

As a gray morning dawns over Erethor and the stone glade, Luthorien approaches.  With a word, she dismisses the guards who stride down the glade and into the forest.  Our spy network has been in contact with Elaural.  We now know who you are.  Sit with me and eat.  Fresh fruit and bread with stone filtered water are provided near the base of the broken oak.  Luthorien is silent for a long time, looking up at the sky sadly. The clouds are here, always, but they never give what they promise.  The forest thirsts while the fires grow stronger in the east.  She looks up at the broken oak and sighs.  My people are nearly broken by Shadow onslaught and treachery.  She looks at the Heroes sincerely and nods once.  I apologize for our exchange yesterday.

Within moments, another Elven female approaches, a beautiful Caransil dressed in doeskin breeches, leather boots, intricately woven shirt with a leather vest.  She smiles at the Heroes and nods shyly.  Well met, brave Heroes.  I am Ladriel and was sent to speak with you.  Luthorien nods at Ladriel.  Ladriel is gifted with the ability to speak with Erethor, more so than most Elves.  She is also a source of knowledge and Elven contact in this part of Erethor.  From Ladriel's contact with Elaural in Baden's Bluff, we know your story and the role Aislinn plays in your quest.  Luthorien waits for her words to take effect.  Since Elaural entrusted Aislinn to your charge, our knowledge should also be yours.

Ladriel nods.  The Whisper mentioned the arrival of three elves and two humans several days near to where you entered Erethor.  From my communication with the Whisper, the group is travelled south through Erethor, skirting the Burning Line.  A Caransil patrol is moving to meet them at this very moment. Since the Elves in this renegade party can probably talk to the Whisper, our advantage of using the Whisper offsets that of those we pursue.  Our one advantage is me.  I have a much greater capacity to speak with the Whisper than most Elves.  Ladriel pauses and her face grows apprehensive.  Yet, the Whisper has _changed_, an almost angry independence around the renegades, as if they forest does not wish to speak with me.  Ladriel's voice trails off.

Luthorien ends the silence.  As for who the Elves are, we do not know.  However, from information relayed to us by Elaural in Baden's Bluff, Ibor was an insurgent in that city and the old man Fallax journeyed south with you out of the north.  Regardless of who they are, you were lucky to escape.  Elaural claims that Merciful Mother of the Sisterhood of Tender Mercies Arwen the Raven and her orc assassin Darguun the Red-Handed are in Baden’s Bluff along with the Greater Legate Theiv the Black.   Luthorien laughs, Old man Cerano, the High Legate in charge of Baden’s Bluff, must be having a fit trying to please those two.  She gives a grim laugh, but her face hardens quickly. Make no mistake, two legates of that power would not be in Baden’s Bluff to enjoy the summer.  They are after the girl and that alone tells me there is something special about the child.  No doubt the Raven’s agents follow you as well.

OOC: Ahem, any chance someone wants to look to look at that parchment found on the dead horse yet?

Ladriel's face smiles once again.  News about the child has been carried by the Whisper and is spreading like wildfire through the forest.  Hope in our people is springing anew.  Can the gods be returning?  Is the Veil finally being lifted?  Is our salvation at hand?  May it be so.

Luthorien takes in the Heroes.  The High Council has agreed to give you permission to seek out Aislinn in Erethor.  We are assembling a small strike team to assist you in recovering the girl from her abductors.  We must move quickly, else our worst fears will be realized.  The renegades are moving to the Darkening Wood.  What madness would drive them there is uncertain, but even the Elves of Erethor are loathe to tread in such a hateful place.

OOC: What questions have you for the Elves?


*The Previous Night...*

The massive Wolf glares at Starhl and Mardo as its growls become deeper and louder.  From the shadow-covered plains below, low moans and the occassional shriek climb the forested hills to the Heroes ears.  On the plains below, figures stumble and burn in grand conflagration: the burning Fell arisen from ashen graves to stalk the night.  Already, the Fell stumble about the lower reaches of the burned forest's edge, blindly looking for the unfortunate to vent their anger.

Peering down the hill at the Fell, the wolf turns and heads north, skirting the hillside rather than plunging deep into Erethor as did the Elven warrior.  Stopping at the edge of the glade, the Wolf looks back at Mardo and Starhl, growls with impatience, and plunges into the underbrush on a hidden trail...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 4, 2007)

Valurel remains silent after the elves have spoken, not having anything significant to add to the  conversation.  Remembering the parchment found on the dead horse that no one had looked at yet, he locates it and begins to read...

OOC:  Okay, I forgot about the parchment.  And this post is pretty lame but it should serve to get the job done and get the party knowledge that might be needed.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 4, 2007)

Lodric looks at Luthorien and Ladriel.  "You say the Whisper told you of three elves and two humans, Ibor and Fallax, who arrived in Erethor.  Am I to understand that Aislinn is not actually with them, or is it that the Whisper not speaking of her as part of its...uncooperativeness?  

Also, if we are being permitted to seek Aislinn within the Great Forest, I assume we will be permitted access to our weapons again, correct?  

Last, can your scouts, or perhaps the Whisper, tell us the location of our missing companions?  Starhl can be stubborn, but that stubborness has helped us many times.  As for Mardo, he is a good spirit and helped us when things seemed at their darkest.  They are as much a part of this as we are and I would have us reunited before we set off to find Aislinn.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 4, 2007)

Kaela wrings her hands in a most unfamiliar manner. While she has shown herself to be shy and childish at some points, a worrier she is not.

Once the audience with Ladriel is in progress, her spirit is much lightened. Her bright hope returning, she smiles at Ladriel openly, happy to hear some good news. The young woman's mood is tempered by Lodric's query about Starhl and Mardo.

"They have the best of intentions, I assure you. Even though they may have been unwilling to meet the demands of our escort, they meant no harm to any who walk these woods who fight the Shadow."


----------



## Bihlbo (Jun 5, 2007)

*The Previous Night...*

Mardo's eyes dart back and forth at the eirie sounds of the wilderness.  When the wolf moves he grabs Starhl's arm and says, "I like my chances with the wolf better than the flaming, walking corpses!  Let's follow it!"


----------



## Hrothgar (Jun 5, 2007)

Ladriel sighs and then speaks to Lodric's concerns about Aislinn as Valurel pulls forth the singed parchment.  I don't know Erenlander.  The Whisper would tell me nothing about the girl, although I sensed an _agitation_ beyond that caused by the other renegades.  I will say this for a fact.  _Something else_ traveled with the renegades in Erethor.  Beyond that, the Whisper would not talk to me.  For the first time, I sensed an _anger_ in the woods I did not dare violate.  This anger, this agitation, is like the keystone that may cause the landslide, possibly plunging Erethor into a chaotic green hell that even the Elves may not escape from.  Something has awoken, whether it for or against the Shadow I am not certain.

As for your companions, Ladriel smiles, they were found last night as the Fell began to stalk the ash plains.  They are safe, but probably confused.  They were taken in by another Guardian of the Forest that sensed they were not a threat to Erethor.  We shall see them soon.  And yes, your companions have your weapons.

Only half-listening, Valurel unfolds the parchment looking to see once again the flowing script.  To his surprise, the parchment is empty.  Turning the parchment over, Valurel cannot find the words that once greeted his eyes the previous day.  Scowling, the Elf wracks his mind for some clue to the mystery.  Luthorien speaks to Valurel.  If that be an elf note, try heating it to reveal the message.  If that was found on the ash plains, I am sure it was thought to have been destroyed by the heat. Come.  Luthorien leads Valurel to the entrance of the cracked stump of the great, dead oak.  In a small stone crevice wedged between gnarled roots, a few glowing coals can be seen.  Holding the parchment over the coals, blue, elegant flowing script appears on the parchment.  An Elven children's trick to disguise messages.  Few, other than Caransil, know its secret.  Valurel peers at the High Elven script seeking to understand the meaning.

_My Restless Morduni
Proof of Her divinity is at hand! Gather Cerendal and fly to the west with all haste!  The goddess’ divine aura has blossomed in a young girl from the north.  She is in the hands of insurgents in Baden’s Bluff.  One of their number has already bowed to our cause and will spirit her out of the Pelluria port.  Journey to the River Orh and its three heads.  There you will meet the enlightened, twin-bladed Erunsil Norien.  Return to Erethor below the Green March where further instructions will await.  We will be the ones to assist Her as she reasserts Her divinity throughout Erethor and Eredane itself!  May the blessings of Aradil be with you!_

Luthorien, peering over Valurel's shoulder, suddenly grows cold and her jaw muscles twitch in agitation.  Rejoin your comrades.  I have business to take care of.   Stalking over to the group with Ladriel, Valurel shares his find.  Ladriel appears startled, but lacks the angry intent of Luthorien.  My friends, it seems you have become embroiled in a war of factions as well as that of Shadow.  I apologize for Luthorien's anger.  She is quick tempered with little patience, but she has seen so many of her people die.  Morduni the Wanderer was an extremely skilled Elven Hunter sorceror under Luthorien's command who was apparently lost in an orc raid.  I am shocked by the portents of this message, but as friends of the Elves of Erethor, you should be informed.  I fear that the Cult of the Witch Queen may be involved, a cult that believes our queen Aradil is more than just an Elf, but a goddess herself.  How the Cult could know of the spark of hope in your young girl Aislinn, I do not know.  Do they think the Aradil is manifesting through her?  I do know that Cerendal, Morduni the Wanderer, and Norien are all Elven warriors well versed in fighting the Shadow.  Not only must you contend with agents of High Legates, but you must also contend with religious zealots.

OOC: I am making this public knowledge.  Sorry, Toric, if I am revealing knowledge you would like kept secret.

The Heroes' discussion is interrupted by Luthorien's appearance.  It looks like your weapons have arrived.  With them, you must start gathering supplies and formulate an attack strategy for your journey south.  Luthorien nods to the east.  Striding out of the forest behind a massive wolf strides the bearded Starhl.  Behind, sweating, but smiling, comes Mardo pulling his small wagon.  Cyz wastes little time, leaping to her feet, her lithe legs carrying her quickly to Starhl were she wraps her arms around his massive frame.



*The Previous Night*
Following the wolf through Erethor at night, both Heroes can feel unseen eyes watching their every move.  Shadows enshroud the forest, and the calls that issue from the darkness seem less wholesome and welcoming than the bird calls during the day.  Finding the path is difficult for Starhl initially, but becomes easier as lightning bugs gather near the path, their flickering glow providing a faint luminescence to follow the wolf and see the trail.  The Heroes walk for almost an hour before breaking into an open, rocky promentory that over looks the forest below.  The wolf glances back once and sits next to the edge of the cliff looking west.  Glancing at what the wolf faces, the Heroes can see the ash plains, a darker blotch against the dark green prairie to the north, stretch south.  On the plain, burning points of light shift and dance as the hellfires of the Shadow give rise to unnamed blasphemies that induce a shudder from the Heroes.  Further south, against the horizon is a bright, magnificent line.  The Burning Line, were Erethor is slowly burned alive by the Shadow's war machine.  The wolf glances at Starhl and Mardo, a unique intelligence obvious in its grey eyes, as well as a profound sadness as it watches its homeland burn.  Laying down, its female gender revealed, it sets its head between its two front paws and continues to watch the conflagration to the south, its thoughts unknown.  It raises its head once to glance at the Heroes, before resting once again.

Starhl and Mardo also sit, waiting the wolf's response.  Lethargy slowly settles over the Heroes and both settle into a restful position.  Above them, stars peak through the clouds.  Slowly eyes close as the frightful race across the plains takes its toll.  Dreams in such an enchanted place are to be expected, but not when they are so real...

_Mardo and Starhl sit up, because they are alone.  The wolf is gone, but the orange glow sheds a faint light on the glade where they rest.  Wait!  Not alone.  Behind them.  Above them!  Something massive towers...a tree!  No, a tree that moves!  Bending low, its trunk groaning and creaking, the orange light from the south plays across its gnarled body and broad, oak leaves, revealing an almost human-like, moss-shrouded face.  The mouth grumbles and creaks slowly, grating, but reveals words without words.  She has awoken, but knows not what she has become.  It has been so long since she walked under my boughs, that even I have forgotten her name.  Her coming has sparked a hateful blight to the south.  It will consume all of Erethor.  The dead girl and the Shadow's tracker are our keys to salvation.  Seek them, but 'ware the betrayer.  Plant the seeds of light where darkness and hate fester...  Slowly the world dissolves into clouds, stars, and sky..._

When Mardo and Starhl awake the next morning, they find the wolf at the edge of the glade once again staring at them and waiting for them to follow.  As they track through the forest, they can only wonder what their dreams meant.  But what dreams!  So life-like.  For several hours the Heroes follow the wolf.  Finally approaching a stoney hill, the Heroes arrive in a stone-covered vale with Elven warriors that move to make way for the wolf.  Near the remains of a massive oak, Starhl and Mardo spy their comrades.  Stopping inside the vale, the wolf looks at the Heroes once more, before plunging into the forest.  Mardo moves to his cart to resume pulling when he and Starl spy it:  a small, golden-colored acorn settled amongst their comrades weapons of war in Mardo's cart.


----------



## Krug (Jun 6, 2007)

Starhl gets up, shaking the sleepiness away. "Where were all of you?" the barbarian says. 

Starhl picks up the acorn, showing it to his companions. "The trees have given us a boon."

_Will be away for work until the 18th. _


----------



## maddmic (Jun 6, 2007)

Herger's head swam with uncertainty.  One moment the elves had sought to destroy them, and in another moment they are giving their word to assist them on their quest.  They spoke of the "whisper" telling them that Aislinn was dead and now they say that this "whisper" was not cooperating with them.  

As his head was starting to hurt he heard the elf mention another faction.  As if the odds weren't already stacked against this group enough, now they had to fight against ANOTHER enemy.  He was weary, although the sleep from the night before had been the most restful since they had lost Aislinn.  Perhaps all was not lost and they could still save their hope.  Lodric seemed eager to move on and Herger couldn't agree more.  At that point, Starhl and the small one emerged from the forest.  Perhaps things were looking better.  Well, at least they now had their weapons and the group was back together.  Would this be enough for the days ahead?

At the mention of gathering provisions, Herger began to make his preparations out of habit.  Gathering his things (what was left anyways) and any food allotted to him.  Once ready he turns to the others.  "So then, which way do we go?  The obvious choice is laid out in the letter, but how shall we get there?"


----------



## Bihlbo (Jun 6, 2007)

Taken aback by the glade and the giant oak, Mardo walks slowly, with a stupified open-mouthed smile as he looks high into the trees.  He has never seen so many elves, or so many people in trees before.  "Never thought I'd be living a fae-tale, no sir," he says under his breath.

As Mardo and Starhl rejoin the others, Mardo smiles and greets everyone, giving Kaela a small hug and addressing her, "It's good to see you all made it through the woods as well.  What animal guided you here?  Did you arrive just recently?"

As he hears the others talking, Mardo replies to Herger, "Eh, excuse me, but Starhl and I had a dream last night that might be of some help.  A talking tree came to both of us in the dream.  Lit by the fires to the South, it said to us, 'She woke up, but doesn't know what she is. It has been so long since she walked under my bows, that even I forgot her name. Her coming sparked a hateful pain... or something to the south. It will eat the Erethor. The dead girl and the Shadow's tracker are our salvation. Seek them, but don't trust the betrayer. Plant the seeds of light in the darkness.'  What do you make of that?"

Then, just as he seems to think of something he adds, "Oh! And maybe the elves here could tell us what that trinket is that Starhl holds."


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 7, 2007)

Kaela's relief and happiness at seeing Starhl and Mardo is matched only by her joy at hearing confirmation and assurance of Aislinn's importance. She blushes at the gnome's hug a little, but returns the embrace warmly. 

Her face is marked with confusion that reflect's Herger's as they gather and prepare for the search. Listening to the heroes speak of the experiences last night, she shakes her head in wonder. Intelligent animals? Soaring trees? A whisper speaking of hidden secrets? This was all so far from Caft.

"I hope that the war between brothers and sisters of the elves does not hurt our search. Know that we will not cease in our dedication to find our sister." She speaks with a firm voice and confidence that doesn't really suit her young face and shining eyes.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jun 8, 2007)

Luthorien and Ladriel gather the group and take them to the gnarled roots of the broken oak.  Luthorien speaks to Herger.  Giant, ancient pathways created by our ancestors crisscross all of Eredane.  The Old Ways we call them.  Other refer to them as the Fey Crossroads.  Our knowledge is such that we no longer understand them and many are lost to us.  But, we know of a few that we use when in great need.  They are unpredictable.  Dangerous.  If any situation warranted the use of the Old Ways, this is that situation.  Luthorien pauses, thinking her strategy.  We lack the warriors to provide you support in your quest.  All that you see here, Luthorien waves her arm around the vale, this meager force is what guards a fifty mile stretch of western Erethor from attack.  However, Ladriel will accompany your flight south.  The shy, beautiful Ladriel nods.  I know some of paths of the Old Ways that can bring us south quickly to the Darkening Wood to intercept our quarry.  

Luthorien looks and nods in satisfaction.  Good, they are here.   Two Elves walk up, carrying clothing and rations.  We lack the numbers to assist you directly, but we give you what help we can.   Standing up, Luthorien pulls out several cloaks.  Small gnome (Mardo), young Northgirl (Kaela), Northman (Starhl), and Erenlander (Lodric), take these cloaks.  These cloaks were woven by our most skilled craftsmakers.  They will hide you from prying eyes.I am sorry, Giant.  Our clothes are unable to fit one of your size.  However,...  Luthorien then hands Herger several bags full of leaf-wrapped food.  Two Northmen can eat more than a dozen Elves.  Take this dried fruit and Elven bread for sustenance.  Share with your companions to build your strength on your journey south.  Food in these dark times is hard to find, but foraging for food unwittingly in Erethor can bring the anger of the forest on you.  Luthorien then turns to Cyz.  Take this stone, to warm you and your companions.  Erethor is unpredictable and its weather can be harsh in these Shadowed years.  Lastly, Luthorien turns to Valurel and hands the Erunsil a bow made of white wood streaked with blue.  This weapon fell into our hands when an Erunsil ally fell in battle with us.  It is fitting that an Erunsil should wield it once again.

OOC: Cyz received a hearthstone.  Starhl, Mardo, Lodric, and Kaela received Elven traveling cloaks (equivalent of cloaks of elvenkind).  Herger received food that provides +2 to Str based skill checks for 8 hours after eaten.  There is enough food for 9 meals (3 days worth of ffood).  Valurel received an icewood bow.  Please record these on your character sheets.

Luthorien sits once again.  I suggest you recover your strength this day and start your travels during dark.  Dangerous, but the first path you must follow along the Old Ways is only passable at night.  The travel south will take several days.  Ladriel is familiar with the forest and will find places to rest and hide.

Luthorien pauses before starting again.  Your group is unique, without a doubt.  The small gift you carry, Gnome, is a gift of Erethor.  It is obviously acorn of an oak, but its hue I have never seen before.  I know not its import, but it is significant to your quest.  I trust you will figure out how to use it at the right time.  Luthorien leans forward, her face serious in warning. The Whisper has told us the Widowmaker is in Erethor.  No doubt the Shadow’s Ranger seeks the girl.  Even our most gifted trackers have not been able to hunt and kill this orc.  It is rumored he can speak with the Whisper.  As you travel south, always remember, you are being hunted.


OOC: Questions the Heroes might have? Anything they want to do?


----------



## maddmic (Jun 8, 2007)

Herger nods in appreciation to the elf.  He seems to be lost in thought though as she continues.  The words that Mardo spoke took him by surprise.  When Luthorien finishes, he looks to her and clears his throat.  "Luthorien, I do not wish to offend you or your people, but I am perplexed."  Trying to figure out his next words, he continues carefully.  "Mardo spoke of the Shadows Tracker _and_ the girl being our salvation.  I find this odd as we have crossed paths before with this Widowmaker.  In Baden's Bluff, Starhl and I were captured by the Shadows forces and left for dead with spikes holding us up on poles.  This orc, Thune, made his way to me after Thiev had turned and left.  It was clear that he hates Thiev.  He looks of contempt betrayed that.  He then picked up a rock and placed it under my feet alleviating some of the pain.  At the time, I thought it was a twisted way of ensuring that I was alive when the walking dead came to devour us, but now I'm not sure."

He turns to the others as if to ask them their thoughts as well.  "Could this be?  Could he be working against his very master?"  Turning back to Luthorien, he finished.  "Also, please tell us.  Is there word of a huge winged beast? The wings are much like that of a bat, and it's gaze......It's gaze is something that I shall not forget."


----------



## Bihlbo (Jun 8, 2007)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Small gnome (Mardo), young Northgirl (Kaela), Northman (Starhl), and Erenlander (Lodric), take these cloaks.  These cloaks were woven by our most skilled craftsmakers.  They will hide you from prying eyes.




Mardo takes the cloak cautiously, and looks around at the others and at the elves.  For a moment he is not sure what is expected of him, but then he examines the cloak and is impressed.  A wide smile comes across his face.

He quickly jumps onto his cart and yanks on chords, moving things about, teetering the cart back and forth a few times.  Finally he pulls out two small packages of tied, white cloth.  "Thank you sir elf for your... _gift_?"  he says, clearly unaccustomed to the concept.  "Please accept this _gift_ from me.  Two wheels of the finest and choicest Fintwicz cheese.  Highly prized in the Erenlands, this is a veritable luxury here in the forest I'm sure.  I hope this is to your liking."

As he rejoins the others he leans over to the snow elf and whispers, "Hope I did that right."





> OOC: Questions the Heroes might have? Anything they want to do?



OOC: Yes, I would like to gain level 3 please.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jun 9, 2007)

OOC: Yes, I would like to gain level 3 please.[/QUOTE]

OOC: How about just one?  While we are waiting replies from others, everyone gains 1 level at this time.  Update your characters and if you have a covenant item, I will check to see if any addiitonal powers are gained.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 11, 2007)

Lodric rests his body while mulling over Mardo's dream and Herger's questions.

It is possible that we will need to Shadow's tracker to save ourselves, but Mardo says his dream also told him not to trust the betrayer, which might be the same person.  Perhaps we need the tracker, not as an ally, but as a tool to lead us or as the catalyst to something.  I do not know Herger.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 12, 2007)

After thanking Luthorien for the gifts and the renewed hope, Kaela ponders the situation with the others. "Mardo's dream is confusing. The messages we get are mixed, almost as though the Whisper itself is confused about the path. But I feel good about the tree's message. I suppose all we can do in these times is to take all the advice provided by the wisdom of elves and the dreams of gnomes and make a decision when the time comes." She shrugs, unsure of what to say next. "I know this; we have a path to take, and that path leads to our Hope. And that fills me with such happiness that I know we cannot fail." Her smile is warm and genuine.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 12, 2007)

Upon receiving the gift of the Icewood Bow, Valurel can only look at it in wonder.  He of course has seen these weapons in the past but can not remember a time when he actually held one.  Having one in his hands now is nearly enough to make him weep with a joy that he hasn't felt in many years.  The icewood is cool in his hands and brings back memories of home, the parts of Erethor that he hasn't set foot in for nearly two years.

When he remembers that he is among friends and elven allies, he looks back at Luthorien.  "You have my thanks.  Please, accept my old long bow.  I'll have little need of it now and I know that someone can put it to use."  The snow elf hands the bow over, once again looking reverently at the Icewood Bow.  He is so taken with the gift that he barely hears the gnome's whispered comment.


----------



## Bihlbo (Jun 12, 2007)

As Mardo listens to the others discuss the message from the trees, he has a look of slight confusion on his face.  "Who is the _she_ that the tree spoke of?  I assume it is who we are looking for, but why did it say that she doesn't know who she is yet?  Maybe she isn't who we think she is?"


----------



## Hrothgar (Jun 16, 2007)

Luthorien nods to the Heroes.  In these Shadow-filled times, the Elves resources are stretched thin.  And much to our sorrow, we cannot supply even those who fight the Shadow with us.  However, your quest may be folly.  It may be true.  If true, it could mean a shift in the War Against Shadow.  Elaural was convinced your story was true and your intentions genuine.  We can offer no less.  You are welcome.   Luthorien pauses and looks at Mardo and Valurel.  The fine gifts of the River Folk are always welcome to us.  And your bow will find use in the hands of a Caransil hunter.

Ladriel listens intently to the Heroes' ruminations.  The Gnome speaks true.  _She_ is an enigma right now.  Is _she_ Aislinn, the girl you seek?  The divine power that awoke in the north and blessed the girl Aislinn?  Or both?

Ladriel turns to Herger and Lodric.  As to who the betrayer is, I find it hard to believe the Orc is a betrayer.  We generally don't trust their kind, so without the initial trust, how can they betray us?  No, I am more concerned the betrayer is someone we now trust.  Ibor turned against us.  Fallax.  The Elves that spirited away Aislinn.  No, betrayer is a dark word and I fear its import.  Ladriel pauses.  As for a winged beast, many are the Shadow's minions.  From the story Elaural told, the beast you encountered was the fell terror of Baden's Bluff, a reptile beast under the control of Shadow.  It will not have left its domain to seek you here.  No, another may have come seeking you, if stories of winged beasts on your trail be true.  I wish I could add more.

Luthorien looks directly at Herger, venom in her eye.  As for the Widowmaker, he is a killer.  A tracker of Shadow.  One of the few non-Elves that can hear the Whisper.  He skulks Erethor to our dismay, always staying ahead of our hunters.  Uncatchable.  Wild.  And most dangerous, intelligent.  Unlike any Orc we have encountered.  Make no mistake, Thune is a killer.     Ladriel speaks up.  I will not dispute what Luthorien has said.  Thune has killed Elf, Human, Gnome, Halfling.  He is relentless.  But, never has he killed the defenseless, the young, the weak, the old.  He does not torture.  He kills quickly.  He lives by his own code of honor and is therefore an exile among his own people.  He is an Orc.  Killing is his nature.  Maybe that killing nature could be turned against the Shadow.  If so, what a weapon he could make.  As strong-willed as he is, taking orders from his decadent, honorless Legate masters must drive him to rebel whenever he can.  Such as the case with relieving Herger's pain.

Luthorien spits.  The Widowmaker has killed Elves.  If given the chance, I would kill him without hesitation.

Ladriel approaches Kaela meekly.  Elaural told us of the stone you carry.  The stylized oak tree are known to us in Erethor, but their meanings are lost to us.  We encounter them occassionally, on old Elthedar ruins deep in the forest.  They are symbols of the lost gods that can no longer hear our cries for help.  But, maybe that has now changed.  Mayhap the records of the Order of Truth in Caradul could help you decipher its meaning.  Whatever it may be, it is touched by the divine, and we all hold our breath that the divine has actually returned.


OOC: All characters have been bumped to fifth level except Kaela. I will wait a few more days for replies or questions and then I will post a new thread for the final chapter of this book!


----------

